# 2022 Garden Thread



## Team Camo

Well it won't be long now. Any new ideas and or plans for this year?


----------



## sureshot006

More okra. Grew it for the first time last year. Grew fantastic and very productive. Great tasting when broiled with olive oil, salt, pepper.

Less hot peppers. Made enough sauce last year for a few years worth of scorched toilet bowls. Maybe grow 1 super hot, a couple habanero and 4-6 giant Jalapeño (for poppers).

No more giant sunflowers. Those 12-15 footers blocked out the sun lol.

More beans and a mouse/rabbit extermination plan.


----------



## Radar420

The only thing I know for sure is I won't be planting anymore sugar baby watermelons. They're never that good and full of seeds. I have much better luck with crimson sweet and I'll hopefully find another variety to add to the mix.


----------



## Tron322

Wider rows and less veggies from that. Have my landscape fabric I have been using a few years, I'll use the width of those and throw straw on top with some rocks and logs here and there for wind. 

In May our youngest will be 9 months old and I don't know how much time we will have to take care of it. So less weeding because of the fabric should help the veggies do better.

Probably gonna just stick to my best producers, potatoes, corn, beans, tomatoes, squash. I ussually do half my garden with those and half with stuff I don't eat much of or just want to try like pumpkins, watermelons, carrots, cabbage, and a few others. Still gonna plant those things if I have room but not gonna be mad if we don't get a chance this year, can do it next year.

Hopefully have better corn next year. But we had enough for fresh corn on the cob for several meals and froze a bit.










One of our better harvest days last year.










Hopefully get a good garden again this year, getting ready for it in my head.


----------



## Mike

Just typical stuff: tomatoes, cucumbers, summer squash, carrots, radishes, jalapeños, habaneros. Planning to add two more sugar maples along the driveway, and maybe a few apple trees in back by the creek.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

The youngest and I are going to try making our own hot sauce this year. Besides that, just the staples to make our own salsa and enjoy a cucumber, tomato and onion salad. Ordered Walla Walla onions earlier this week. Looking forward to seeing how they produce here.

Our garden isn’t large, quite the opposite actually, (6’x24’). It amazes me every year how much produce we can get out of that small of an area.


----------



## reddog1

Because of back issues, I switched from the conventional garden to 6- 30 x 84 raised beds. The yields have been excellent and the weeding is pretty much non existent. They do need to be watered everyday but thats no an issue. I grow mostly carrots, peppers, tomatoes, and in one bed last season, onions and potatoes.


----------



## brushbuster

I'm going to build raised beds this year.


----------



## brushbuster

I like what @plugger did with his block raised beds. I hope to do the same thing behind my garage, and eventually build a hot house around the perimeter.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

My son has always been into doing vegetable gardens, the last 2 years he’s had a 12’x12’ area to plant a few things in. A couple weeks ago I bought a new tiller and I’m putting in a 30’x50’ garden for him to go crazy in. We’ve already mapped out what we’re putting in and where. Asparagus, tomatoes, corn, cucumbers (pickling and salad), cantaloupe, watermelon, and green beans. My sweet potatoes I’ll continue to do in my containers. I’ve used 55 gallon drums the last few years and I’m finally nailing down the recipe for best growth.


----------



## stickman1978

Better fencing, slug control with new seedlings, raising some beds with cinder blocks and maybe improve the watering system.


----------



## stickman1978

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> My son has always been into doing vegetable gardens, the last 2 years he’s had a 12’x12’ area to plant a few things in. A couple weeks ago I bought a new tiller and I’m putting in a 30’x50’ garden for him to go crazy in. We’ve already mapped out what we’re putting in and where. Asparagus, tomatoes, corn, cucumbers (pickling and salad), cantaloupe, watermelon, and green beans. My sweet potatoes I’ll continue to do in my containers. I’ve used 55 gallon drums the last few years and I’m finally nailing down the recipe for best growth.


I do all my potatoes in containers. I feel I lose some yield but they are much more manageable.


----------



## georgeb

This was my first attempt at portable patio tomatoes. I have way to many trees to make a stationary garden work anymore so we decided to make a portable garden. This year we are thinking about expanding to more carts with different veggies.


----------



## Take that Ringer

I have a 15' x 15" raised garden except for tomatos which I plant in the ground. I water my garden via my underground sprinkler system. How often do you guys water your garden? I plant beans, squash, peppers and the tomatos. Thank you and good luck.


----------



## stickman1978

Take that Ringer said:


> I have a 15' x 15" raised garden except for tomatos which I plant in the ground. I water my garden via my underground sprinkler system. How often do you guys water your garden? I plant beans, squash, peppers and the tomatos. Thank you and good luck.


Kind of depends. During hot dry periods every other day. I try to mulch most things so that I can water everything real good and go on a weeks fishing trip and be ok.


----------



## retired dundo

Iam doing away with most tomatoe cages.Getting to hard for me so only planting about 16 early girls and 6 juliets and grapes around the edges deer love them and than usually don’t bother rest of tomatoes in middle.And than about 36 mountain spring they dont need cages but are late season and get big like softball perfect shape like early girl and super good tasting and great for canning and 16 zuccines and about 40 pepper plants I give 90percent away to people that let me hunt and park for ice fishing and causin that helps me with any repairs around house.And family people call it my suck up garden and they are right


----------



## retired dundo

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> My son has always been into doing vegetable gardens, the last 2 years he’s had a 12’x12’ area to plant a few things in. A couple weeks ago I bought a new tiller and I’m putting in a 30’x50’ garden for him to go crazy in. We’ve already mapped out what we’re putting in and where. Asparagus, tomatoes, corn, cucumbers (pickling and salad), cantaloupe, watermelon, and green beans. My sweet potatoes I’ll continue to do in my containers. I’ve used 55 gallon drums the last few years and I’m finally nailing down the recipe for best growth.


That’s great to have teenager that likes gardening wish I hah one to help


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Compost has been spread and tilled in. Walla Walla onions have been shipped and should be here this week and will be getting planed as soon as they show up. Such a beautiful day today after lunch, couldn’t waste it by not doing something to the garden.


----------



## jimbo

I tilled my garden today also and threw in some green onion bulbs.
Rhubarb is popping. I might plant my peas next weekend, we’ll see


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ReallyBigFish

More jalapeños and pickles. I’m having more and more people wanting my pickles. Sooo good. But will continue with beans, tomatoes, winter squash and carrots. My wife also have 4 planter boxes on deck which she does all herbs. She starts drying as soon as possible. Can’t wait. My ground is way to wet to till. Need it to dry out some.


----------



## Mike

Ordered some elderberries and two more pear trees. Read that Bartlett pears need a pollinator, we weren’t aware of that when we planted. We do have a wild pear, but we don’t think it’s the right type…


----------



## Kennybks

stickman1978 said:


> Better fencing, slug control with new seedlings, raising some beds with cinder blocks and maybe improve the watering system.


Slugo keeps them away. Good stuff non-toxic


----------



## Radar420

Mike said:


> Ordered some elderberries and two more pear trees. Read that Bartlett pears need a pollinator, we weren’t aware of that when we planted. We do have a wild pear, but we don’t think it’s the right type…


There's a few more pollination charts online if you're looking for compatible pear trees.


----------



## Radar420

I picked up a few packs of watermelon seeds the other day. One of the varieties is called Carolina Cross - supposed to be able to produce melons up to 200 lbs 🤯


----------



## Mike

Radar420 said:


> There's a few more pollination charts online if you're looking for compatible pear trees.
> 
> View attachment 826310


We ordered the Seckel, and another variety I don’t see on the chart (Pineapple?).


----------



## Radar420

Mike said:


> We ordered the Seckel, and another variety I don’t see on the chart (Pineapple?).


----------



## jimbo

Anyone have a recommendation on a good tender pole type green bean? I’ve always plant bush type green beans. But I don’t care to bend over that long to pick them anymore.
I did try Kentucky wonders once. Thought they were tough and stringy


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wyandot

Blue Lakes are tough to beat in my opinion. Some of the seed catalog B.S. claims that others may be better producers, but a 20 ft. row of Blue Lakes will still produce a $#@! ton of green beans. Make sure you get the pole variety, because Blue lake's are available in bush form too.


----------



## new2doo

I built a new greenhouse this spring. We normally would have squash and zucchini growing in one by now but I got it up a little later than planned.


----------



## Kennybks

new2doo said:


> I built a new greenhouse this spring. We normally would have squash and zucchini growing in one by now but I got it up a little later than planned.
> 
> View attachment 826953
> 
> View attachment 826952


I'll bite! Tell us more.. dimensions, materials, cost. Is that just bent conduit? Looks good as a hoop. The kits that size they are pushing are 3k and aren't worth it.


----------



## wyandot

Kennybks said:


> I'll bite! Tell us more.. dimensions, materials, cost. Is that just bent conduit? Looks good as a hoop. The kits that size they are pushing are 3k and aren't worth it.


That's what I want also. Give us some details man!


----------



## new2doo

Kennybks said:


> I'll bite! Tell us more.. dimensions, materials, cost. Is that just bent conduit? Looks good as a hoop. The kits that size they are pushing are 3k and aren't worth it.


Johnnys seeds 12' hoop bender.
1 3/8" chain link fence top rail (2 per hoop)
The plastic and wiggle wire/channel came from bootstrap farmer 

This hoophouse is 12' x 20' with an 8' peak. Total cost was $1400. I built a 12' x 65' for around $900 six years ago so prices have rose dramatically.

High Tunnel Hoop Bender – 12' - Quick Hoops™ | Johnny's Selected Seeds 

At the bottom of this web page are the instructions I have used.


----------



## new2doo

This was the 65' hoophouse.


----------



## jimbo

wyandot said:


> Blue Lakes are tough to beat in my opinion. Some of the seed catalog B.S. claims that others may be better producers, but a 20 ft. row of Blue Lakes will still produce a $#@! ton of green beans. Make sure you get the pole variety, because Blue lake's are available in bush form too.


Thanks, didn’t know they had a pole bean too. I’ve plant their blue lake 274 for years


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

My Italian Canner tomato seeds sprouted last week. Still waiting for the Hillbillies to show signs of viability.

My pepper plants from last year's garden have been in pots in the house all winter and are waiting to go outside in a few weeks hopefully.


----------



## Mike

There were snowflakes in the air today, but we planted two pear trees, four elderberries, and two more gooseberry plants. 

Mike


----------



## DeerManager

Sweet peppers, multiple superhot varieties, maters, dill, basil, sorrell, and usually something different I find (1 plant to expierment)
I make fermented hot sauce for myself and friends and family.


----------



## Dish7

Well, with the freeze warning tonight, might as well pick these little spears. No sense letting them go to waste. First of the year. 









Not very big but got a handful.


----------



## sureshot006

My MIL was at a local greenhouse yesterday and noted a single tomato plant (qt size) was $4.99. Thats outrageous!


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> My MIL was at a local greenhouse yesterday and noted a single tomato plant (qt size) was $4.99. Thats outrageous!


Found I have better luck buying the little ones what 4 or 6 in container The owner of nursery told me years ago people allways want big plants but best planting little ones maybe 6inch tall something about root bound.Last year I could not resist and bough couple three times bigger than all my other ones.The little ones ended up lot bigger and better.just try it with a couple I think you will be surprized


----------



## sureshot006

Went to a local greenhouse today and found prices up 30% from last year. Someone forgot to tell them inflation was 9%.

Got some okra, beans, tomatoes (celebrity, beefsteak, mountain fresh), and lemon basil (because it smells awesome in the garden). I think my wife got some lettuce for some reason. I have seeds for zucchini, beets, sweet peas and some giant okra. 

The parking lot was PACKED and they seemed to be out of most beans and a few popular pepper varieties. 

My fit bit says I took 25,000 steps today. Much of that was moving compost. Bought a pickup bed full for $27 and put it in the garden and a few spots I need to reseed grass.


----------



## sureshot006

So... forecast was 42F for a low last night. Weather sites say it is currently 41 so close enough.
THERE IS ***** FROST ON MY LAWN.

we covered the new plants on the deck but my local thermometer says it got down to 34F, which makes a lot more sense with the frost.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

sureshot006 said:


> So... forecast was 42F for a low last night. Weather sites say it is currently 41 so close enough.
> THERE IS ***** FROST ON MY LAWN.
> 
> we covered the new plants on the deck but my local thermometer says it got down to 34F, which makes a lot more sense with the frost.


Same thing for me this morning. I had to run out at 8 A.M. my car said it was 42 out but I had frost on the ground, thought that was kind of interesting.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Went to a local greenhouse today and found prices up 30% from last year. Someone forgot to tell them inflation was 9%.
> 
> Got some okra, beans, tomatoes (celebrity, beefsteak, mountain fresh), and lemon basil (because it smells awesome in the garden). I think my wife got some lettuce for some reason. I have seeds for zucchini, beets, sweet peas and some giant okra.
> 
> The parking lot was PACKED and they seemed to be out of most beans and a few popular pepper varieties.
> 
> My fit bit says I took 25,000 steps today. Much of that was moving compost. Bought a pickup bed full for $27 and put it in the garden and a few spots I need to reseed grass.


How do you like mountain fresh tomatoes.I planted a few last year and my causin planted 40 I couldn’t believe how good they were and perfectly round not like most big ones that look ugly.going To plant 32 .No cages and put straw under.Still plant 16 earl girls for early eating


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

retired dundo said:


> How do you like mountain fresh tomatoes.I planted a few last year and my causin planted 40 I couldn’t believe how good they were and perfectly round not like most big ones that look ugly.going To plant 32 .No cages and put straw under.Still plant 16 earl girls for early eating


What do you do with so many tomatoes? We do 4 plants each year and they produce more than the 4 of us can eat. Granted, we only eat them fresh. We don’t can or freeze them.


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> How do you like mountain fresh tomatoes.I planted a few last year and my causin planted 40 I couldn’t believe how good they were and perfectly round not like most big ones that look ugly.going To plant 32 .No cages and put straw under.Still plant 16 earl girls for early eating


Not sure yet. Got them because I thought I had read they were blight resistant. I probably didn't remember correctly.


----------



## retired dundo

Mike da Carpenter said:


> What do you do with so many tomatoes? We do 4 plants each year and they produce more than the 4 of us can eat. Granted, we only eat them fresh. We don’t can or freeze them.


I live by myself but I got four family’s brothers and sisters that live across street and I hunt on there land and they all can plus my neighbor and causin that helps repair motors and things So I guess it’s my suck up garden plus abuot 16 zuccine,Plus friends and family.helps get me in shape for hunting.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Not sure yet. Got them because I thought I had read they were blight resistant. I probably didn't remember correctly.


What I seen on mine and causin that planted whole bunch they are detergent so plants don’t get real big so no cages just put straw around them and takes longer to get them. But I think they are super good for eating and canning pretty meaty and they get big but just as nice and smooth round as early girl.Caning friends love them to.He didn’t have any problems with blight but I had lot with my early girls but not the few mountain grease I planted


----------



## retired dundo

Should fresh and determent


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Should fresh and determent


I was curious if they were determinate. The tag didn't say. Thanks!


----------



## MichiFishy

Busy spring this year but I've managed to get peas, lettuces, potatoes and onions in the ground already. Planning on setting corn, squash,tomatoes, and beans in the ground this weekend.



In the 6 years I've lived here, never have seen white asparagus. Does it sometimes just come up white? Just got my first harvest 3 days ago, love me some fresh asparagus and steak for dinner.


----------



## PunyTrout

MichiFishy said:


> never have seen white asparagus. Does it sometimes just come up white?



For some reason I thought white asparagus was grown in a gas enclosure like enoki mushrooms. But according to Google it is grown in the dark to prevent photosynthesis.


----------



## MichiFishy

PunyTrout said:


> For some reason I thought white asparagus was grown in a gas enclosure like enoki mushrooms. But according to Google it is grown in the dark to prevent photosynthesis.




Huh, must have just uncovered it accidentally.


----------



## PunyTrout

MichiFishy said:


> Huh, must have just uncovered it accidentally.



See if it turns green after growing for a bit in the sun.


----------



## Dish7

MichiFishy said:


> Huh, must have just uncovered it accidentally.


Probably so, unless you got a frost recently.


----------



## retired dundo

When to 3 green house today one 16 dollar a flat of 48 tomatoes One that was 16 dollars last year is 24 dollars bad is had to buy there only place I know that sells mountain fresh.And surprise one near my house ilenox twp was 10 last year only raise to 10.50 and they are best one Mose variety of vegetetbles.Where I buy everything except have to buy mountain fresh at the highest price


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

Putting up my fencing today, my son has his asparagus in, potatoes, onions, cucumber, zucchini, peas, 3 varieties of lettuce, butternut squash, and Corn all in the ground. His peppers and tomatoes are next on the list to go in.


----------



## retired dundo

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Putting up my fencing today, my son has his asparagus in, potatoes, onions, cucumber, zucchini, peas, 3 varieties of lettuce, butternut squash, and Corn all in the ground. His peppers and tomatoes are next on the list to go in.


You know what means if his is in he will have time to plant yours


----------



## sureshot006

The seedlings I worried about being burnt by the lights turned out just fine.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> The seedlings I worried about being burnt by the lights turned out just fine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 831929


Looks good might start planting tommorow wish I had young kid around 13 near me that wanted to make extra money.be nice to have help for few days


----------



## stickbow shooter

Thought maybe this year might be planting early, nope. Weather man said the F word for this week. Always planted after Memorial day anyways so no biggie.


----------



## PunyTrout

I put two tomato plants in the ground today as an experiment. I still have plenty of seedings indoors waiting for me to finish preparing the ground for them. I've been working on an area that is overgrown with day lilys, grape vines, ivy and Virginia creeper. Needless to say it's been less than easy going labor getting it done but today I made some significant headway.


----------



## cwk33041

Got mine planted over the weekend. Some herbs, a variety of peppers, tomatoes, ect.

Also installed a rainbird drip irrigation system on a timer. Works better then I could ask for.


----------



## retired dundo

cwk33041 said:


> View attachment 832458
> 
> 
> Got mine planted over the weekend. Some herbs, a variety of peppers, tomatoes, ect.
> 
> Also installed a rainbird drip irrigation system on a timer. Works better then I could ask for.


Really looks nice


----------



## sureshot006

Transplanted pretty much everything this evening. When I was watering them in after sun down, a flock of mosquitos just about lifted me off my feet.


----------



## Kennybks

PunyTrout said:


> For some reason I thought white asparagus was grown in a gas enclosure like enoki mushrooms. But according to Google it is grown in the dark to prevent photosynthesis.


As asparagus plants grow they seem to expand a bit from original boundaries. When they crowd your rhubarb plants you find some white asparagus..








Our spinach is the best we've ever grown. Plants started in mid October last year are rockin' 10" delectable dark green leaves.

Peas planted just prior to Easter are up and honking. Three eggplant varieties, okra, a few pepper plants and beans are already sprouting.


----------



## retired dundo

Think this will be last year for big garden I give to about 8 families but getting to hard.Got tomatoes planted. 42mountain fresh 16 early girls 4juliets.that just about killed my legs.Still got 45 different peppers 16 zuccines 4 cucumbers and row of beans.I love giving it away people really appreciate it and do a lot for me.But just getting to hard.


----------



## Fishndude

retired dundo said:


> Think this will be last year for big garden I give to about 8 families but getting to hard.Got tomatoes planted. 42mountain fresh 16 early girls 4juliets.that just about killed my legs.Still got 45 different peppers 16 zuccines 4 cucumbers and row of beans.I love giving it away people really appreciate it and do a lot for me.But just getting to hard.


Why not ask those 8 families if they'd like to come help you plant, and tend your garden, as thanks for being able to share in the bounty? Many hands make light work.


----------



## sureshot006

Fishndude said:


> Why not ask those 8 families if they'd like to come help you plant, and tend your garden, as thanks for being able to share in the bounty? Many hands make light work.


This!

Giving the stuff away is a nice gesture but be honest with then and invite them over!


----------



## retired dundo

Iam fussy I like to do it myself and they all help me in other ways four families across from me all related I am only one they let hunt my neighbor plows garden and snow.my causin helps With any repairs on lawnmower or in house and a brother and sister help with other things.plus the on
es across the street don’t hunt but sometimes help with blinds and food plots. So they do enoughmakes me feel good being able to pay back


----------



## retired dundo

Bummed today the 28th figure I 
finish planting zuccines and peppers and cukes and beans next couple days.But got over 2 inch’s of rain yesterday migh be dry enough to plant on memorial day but supposed to get to 90 degrees.so if it does dry up going to have to get out real early because by 11 probaly to hot for this old body.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I'll be covering ours up tomorrow. Frost is forecasted.


----------



## Radar420

Got 90% of the garden planted over the last 2 weekends. Have a few more cukes and squash I'm sprouting and then some herbs to plant and then I'll be done.


----------



## retired dundo

Radar420 said:


> View attachment 835949
> 
> 
> Got 90% of the garden planted over the last 2 weekends. Have a few more cukes and squash I'm sprouting and then some herbs to plant and then I'll be done.


Looks good lot of work having a garden but better than sitting in house plus you can’t beat the good eating


----------



## Radar420

retired dundo said:


> Looks good lot of work having a garden but better than sitting in house plus you can’t beat the good eating


Labor of love. I like the rewards but I'm like you in that I give most of it away to friends and neighbors.

I've got a good neighbor who will come by with his tractor and till it up for $30. Saves me a ton of work with the walk behind.

Now just gotta keep up on the weeds and animals for a few weeks and hopefully be all set.


----------



## retired dundo

I live in country like you but lots of houses with 2 to five acres.I’ve notice how few people have gardens.Hardly any.Is it same by you


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Radar420 said:


> View attachment 835949
> 
> 
> Got 90% of the garden planted over the last 2 weekends. Have a few more cukes and squash I'm sprouting and then some herbs to plant and then I'll be done.


I like the hills. Do you mulch? Garden looks great.


----------



## Radar420

retired dundo said:


> I live in country like you but lots of houses with 2 to five acres.I’ve notice how few people have gardens.Hardly any.Is it same by you


I actually live in the suburbs but moved my garden up north to the hunting property because the neighbor down here likes to feed the chipmunks and squirrels and they just destroy the garden .

The neighbors I know who still garden are getting up there in age with health issues so they've scaled way back and not many younger people seem to have much interest.


----------



## Radar420

Retiredontheriver said:


> I like the hills. Do you mulch? Garden looks great.


Thanks. No mulch, just the various weeds/plants that got tilled into the soil. I like the mounds because they're easier to weed and I keep my walkways clear with a torch. If it seems like some plants aren't getting enough water, I can dig a little reservoir in front of the mound to collect a bit more water since I'm not there full time.

If I had more time in the fall, I'd like to plant winter rye and till that in in the spring.


----------



## stickman1978

Put more peas, beans and lettuce in today. Also transplanted a few more tomato plants and did some mulching. 

Need to finish the fence before long to keep the rabbits and deer at bay.

Dam slugs ate one of my watermelon plants. 

Everything else should take off with the heat predicted for next week.


----------



## brewster

Radar420 said:


> I actually live in the suburbs but moved my garden up north to the hunting property because the neighbor down here likes to feed the chipmunks and squirrels and they just destroy the garden .
> 
> The neighbors I know who still garden are getting up there in age with health issues so they've scaled way back and not many younger people seem to have much interest.




A few younger adults have become more interested in the garden club my wife's in this year with grocery prices rising quickly.

My wife is 65 and one of the younger people. The club is hoping the youngsters get hooked and start a generation of gardeners.


----------



## Mike

Scaling back this year, just not enough time and not sure my raised beds will make it thru another growing season…. Might convert to an in ground garden next year and just replace the perimeter boards.

Did put in some tomatoes.









Planted four elderberries earlier this spring.









Two more Pear trees. These were bare root, not sure when to prune the lower growth, have to do more research.









The raspberries appear to be taking over!


----------



## brewster

Mike said:


> Scaling back this year, just not enough time and not sure my raised beds will make it thru another growing season…. Might convert to an in ground garden next year and just replace the perimeter boards.
> 
> Did put in some tomatoes.
> View attachment 836131
> 
> 
> Planted four elderberries earlier this spring.
> View attachment 836133
> 
> 
> Two more Pear trees. These were bare root, not sure when to prune the lower growth, have to do more research.
> View attachment 836134
> 
> 
> The raspberries appear to be taking over!
> View attachment 836137




Just wondering, why leave the raised beds?


----------



## Radar420

brewster said:


> A few younger adults have become more interested in the garden club my wife's in this year with grocery prices rising quickly.
> 
> My wife is 65 and one of the younger people. The club is hoping the youngsters get hooked and start a generation of gardeners.


I only have 3 friends who garden that are in their early 40s. Two of them it's a toss up whether they have a garden or not, the third has a garden every year and starts plants from seed.

I pretty much just volunteer to grow things for people if they ask since I have the space.


----------



## plugger

Radar420 said:


> View attachment 835949
> 
> 
> Got 90% of the garden planted over the last 2 weekends. Have a few more cukes and squash I'm sprouting and then some herbs to plant and then I'll be done.


My wife to know how you stake your plants on the mounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Radar420

Mike said:


> Two more Pear trees. These were bare root, not sure when to prune the lower growth, have to do more research.
> View attachment 836134


Prune the trees as soon as you plant them but you can still prune them now.

In the future, you'll want to prune them in late winter/early spring before bud break.


----------



## Radar420

plugger said:


> My wife to know how you stake your plants on the mounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


The only thing I plant that needs staking are tomatoes and I use tomato cages for those ( I also use them around peppers too). Typically the cages are sturdy enough but I have had to pound a piece of rebar/conduit in or tie off to the fence. Vining plants like cukes and squash get planted near a fence. It's hard to see but I have a sectioned off section of garden in there surrounded by chicken fence for the plants the animals find extra yummy like beans, peas, beets, kale, cabbage, etc - same deal I plant the climbing beans and peas near the fence.


----------



## Mike

brewster said:


> Just wondering, why leave the raised beds?


Didn’t have time this year to dig it out / tear the beds apart. We’ll see what lumber prices do in the next year. Wife would like to keep them (rebuild new).


----------



## Mike

Radar420 said:


> Prune the trees as soon as you plant them but you can still prune them now.
> 
> In the future, you'll want to prune them in late winter/early spring before bud break.


Trees were bare root - planted this Spring (looked like I planted a stick in the ground). This is all new growth, that’s why I’m not sure if I should prune the lower growth this summer, or just wait until next winter…


----------



## Radar420

Mike said:


> Trees were bare root - planted this Spring (looked like I planted a stick in the ground). This is all new growth, that’s why I’m not sure if I should prune the lower growth this summer, or just wait until next winter…


I would prune those bottom sprouts off now so the plant can devote more energy to the roots.


----------



## PunyTrout

Can anyone identify this worm/larva?












I've seen a couple of them while digging up sod and turning over the soil. Wasn't sure if they were bad news or beneficial.


----------



## sureshot006

Mike said:


> Didn’t have time this year to dig it out / tear the beds apart. We’ll see what lumber prices do in the next year. Wife would like to keep them (rebuild new).


Another member here used cinder block. Seems you'd lose some sqft but it would last.

I used landscape timbers, 3 high. They only lasted 5 years or so. Next will probably be block.


----------



## Mike

sureshot006 said:


> Another member here used cinder block. Seems you'd lose some sqft but it would last.
> 
> I used landscape timbers, 3 high. They only lasted 5 years or so. Next will probably be block.


Surprised the timbers didn’t last longer. I think we’re on year six or seven with regular 2x6’s. The corner posts are treated 4x4’s. Those are fine, but the termites are just about thru the boards.


----------



## sureshot006

Mike said:


> Surprised the timbers didn’t last longer. I think we’re on year six or seven with regular 2x6’s. The corner posts are treated 4x4’s. Those are fine, but the termites are just about thru the boards.


I still have the original 2x12s from the "base" garden. Ants ate the landscape timber.


----------



## sureshot006

Mike said:


> Surprised the timbers didn’t last longer. I think we’re on year six or seven with regular 2x6’s. The corner posts are treated 4x4’s. Those are fine, but the termites are just about thru the boards.


Know what mike... I think maybe the inevitable gap between timbers allowed water and bugs to get in between and accelerate degradation. Makes sense...


----------



## Radar420

PunyTrout said:


> Can anyone identify this worm/larva?
> 
> View attachment 836179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple of them while digging up sod and turning over the soil. Wasn't sure if they were bad news or beneficial.











Wireworms


Authors: David Lowenstein and Russell Groves, UW-Madison Entomology Last Revised: 05/22/2020 X-number: XHT1045 Wireworms are the larvae of several spe




hort.extension.wisc.edu


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

My 7 year old finished planting his corn yesterday, he now has cauliflower, pickling cucumbers, regular cucumbers, peppers, peas, both regular and sweet potatoes, and corn planted. I had to have him scale back on his watering, he was killing them with love.

He’s also been going over and helping our neighbor weed his strawberry patch. And taking care of his chicken that’s gone Broody on a dozen eggs. I sure wasn’t thinking about this kind of stuff when I was 7, but at least I know he can survive if SHTF….


----------



## snortwheeze

Wish my damn beagles didn't eat everything in a garden ! I'm not building a fence to keep em out. I'll support local farmers.
Can have these in my garden.


----------



## Alaby

Our garden is next to a small river,snappers like to plant their eggs in it after I till i


----------



## sureshot006

Alaby said:


> Our garden is next to a small river,snappers like to plant their eggs in it after I till i
> View attachment 836215
> View attachment 836216
> 
> View attachment 836216
> 
> View attachment 836215


That's awesome


----------



## stickman1978

I never eat all the tomatoes that we produce anyway so I don't prune for more. Have done it very little in the past.


----------



## retired dundo

Just got good rain.Finally get good mix of male and female flowers on zuccine should have bunch in week or two.Can’t believe how good everything is growing .lots blossom on tomatoes cukes peppers and beans.One thing have not seen one bee hand pollinating zuccines and cukes


----------



## ReallyBigFish

We didn’t plant till the week after Memorial Day too. Things are looking good. Pepper plants aren’t as big as I’d like to see. I just fertilized with fish emulsion yesterday so the rain today is perfect. I’ll use the fish emulsion the next few weeks to see if it helps or not. I’ve only heard good things about it. Can’t wait to make some more pickles. I’m out of the garlic jalapeño variety. I need to make more this year. Only made it to Memorial Day before running out of them. I’ll try to get some pics too.


----------



## jiggin is livin

stickman1978 said:


> Finally got some rain. Watering sucks.


I watered last night, just to be sure. Should be good for today and tomorrow. Tomorrow will bake out the moisture. Lol

That is the good thing about have a more clay soil, it holds the moisture well. My Dad's is more sand and he has put in a good couple years getting his soil built up. Grows awesome now, but he has to water like crazy.


----------



## Kennybks

Crazy nice broccoli heads. We've got three more to pick tonight or tomorrow.










jiggin is livin said:


> I watered last night, just to be sure. Should be good for today and tomorrow. Tomorrow will bake out the moisture. Lol
> 
> That is the good thing about have a more clay soil, it holds the moisture well. My Dad's is more sand and he has put in a good couple years getting his soil built up. Grows awesome now, but he has to water like crazy.


----------



## Plumman

retired dundo said:


> Just got good rain.Finally get good mix of male and female flowers on zuccine should have bunch in week or two.Can’t believe how good everything is growing .lots blossom on tomatoes cukes peppers and beans.One thing have not seen one bee hand pollinating zuccines and cukes


How do you hand pollinate your cukes and zucchini? Have not seen any bees in my plants yet either. Hope I'm not going to get nothing but a bunch green leaves. Lol.


----------



## retired dundo

Plumman said:


> How do you hand pollinate your cukes and zucchini? Have not seen any bees in my plants yet either. Hope I'm not going to get nothing but a bunch green leaves. Lol.


You can tell the female has shape of Lottie fruit behind flower on stem male is lust straight smoot stem.If I have both I pick the male leave stem to hold on than peel flowers off and stick male in to female rub gently usually can use one male for about five females or until polymer is rub off.I only do it with cukes just little bit because there so small.Tomatoes are both in same flower wind shaking plant pus bug cause polen to fertilizer.Some times early in year I snap blossom with my finger.My friend use a electric tooth brush to vibrate the flower. Got to admit he usually get lot more tomatoe per plant than me.But Iam to lazy to do that on tomatoes but last year I did it on one plant next to identical plants and I did get about 25percent more tomatoes.But it was a pain just one plant not doing 60


----------



## Radar420

Kennybks said:


> Crazy nice broccoli heads. We've got three more to pick tonight or tomorrow.
> View attachment 839825


That's some beautiful broccoli. I never have any luck with broccoli/cauliflower, the heads are always very loose.


----------



## sureshot006

Plumman said:


> How do you hand pollinate your cukes and zucchini? Have not seen any bees in my plants yet either. Hope I'm not going to get nothing but a bunch green leaves. Lol.


All you need is a small paint brush.

Don't really even need bees anyway... heck a breeze will do it or ants or whatever else. I've never had to hand pollinate zucchini


----------



## Kennybks

Radar420 said:


> That's some beautiful broccoli. I never have any luck with broccoli/cauliflower, the heads are always very loose.


Trouble is they come in all at once. Put up as much as possible, then pick nearly everyday the 2nd growth. We pull the plants when we're tired of picking by mid August.


----------



## Plumman

Kennybks said:


> Trouble is they come in all at once. Put up as much as possible, then pick nearly everyday the 2nd growth. We pull the plants when we're tired of picking by mid August.


Thanks for the tips Retired and Sureshot. Cool to learn a few new tricks


----------



## Plumman

Sorry Kennybks didnt mean to quote you. Me and my fat fingers. Lol.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> All you need is a small paint brush.
> 
> Don't really even need bees anyway... heck a breeze will do it or ants or whatever else. I've never had to hand pollinate zucchini


I just hand polinated in the beginning I quit once I start getting a lot of male and female.But right now mostly females just started get few males .I think by Sunday I will be picking about 20 but that’s 8plants


----------



## brewster

Kennybks said:


> Trouble is they come in all at once. Put up as much as possible, then pick nearly everyday the 2nd growth. We pull the plants when we're tired of picking by mid August.




How do you preserve Broccoli.


----------



## sureshot006

brewster said:


> How do you preserve Broccoli.


When I grew it I froze the excess.


----------



## brewster

sureshot006 said:


> When I grew it I froze the excess.



Cut it up into small flowers or large chunks of heads?

What did you use the frozen for? Stir fry, etc?


----------



## sureshot006

brewster said:


> Cut it up into small flowers or large chunks of heads?
> 
> What did you use the frozen for? Stir fry, etc?


I cut it into chunks like the size you'd find in a Chinese food dish or a store bought bag of frozen broccoli.

Actually yes, I made a lot of stir fry out of it. I went on a stir fry bender for a couple years lol.


----------



## brewster

sureshot006 said:


> I cut it into chunks like the size you'd find in a Chinese food dish or a store bought bag of frozen broccoli.
> 
> Actually yes, I made a lot of stir fry out of it. I went on a stir fry bender for a couple years lol.



I really like the stir fry system, pork scraps, venison chips, fish, even rabbit and turkey all stir fried up. 

I don't cook but, my wife is awesome.


----------



## sureshot006

brewster said:


> I really like the stir fry system, pork scraps, venison chips, fish, even rabbit and turkey all stir fried up.
> 
> I don't cook but, my wife is awesome.


Ya. And it is pretty healthy until the sauce is added! Even that isn't bad calorie wise.


----------



## brewster

sureshot006 said:


> Ya. And it is pretty healthy until the sauce is added! Even that isn't bad calorie wise.




No matter how bad the sauce is; sauce is good.

Actually, how bad can sauce be, really.


----------



## Kennybks

brewster said:


> Cut it up into small flowers or large chunks of heads?
> 
> What did you use the frozen for? Stir fry, etc?


Yeah, like sureshot006 said, cut into small individual groups and blanch. Mostly just to kill bugs and bacteria. Freeze in portion size packs.
Eat quite a bit in salads.

Parish lettuce is our favorite green for salads, Swiss chard and spinach have all done very well this season.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

How often do you guys apply epsom salt? I added some to my tomatoes and peppers and the plants look amazing.


----------



## sureshot006

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> How often do you guys apply epsom salt? I added some to my tomatoes and peppers and the plants look amazing.


I only do it maybe twice a season. The 2nd is if they start to lose that dark green.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> I only do it maybe twice a season. The 2nd is if they start to lose that dark green.


That’s what I do once in hole when I plant with triple 13 and side dressing with both middle of july


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

sureshot006 said:


> I only do it maybe twice a season. The 2nd is if they start to lose that dark green.


Ok I’ll keep an eye on them, the difference in them was very noticeable. My wife was kind of skeptical at first but she’s a believer now!


----------



## sureshot006

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Ok I’ll keep an eye on them, the difference in them was very noticeable. My wife was kind of skeptical at first but she’s a believer now!


Can probably do it more than twice but I had not found a need. Could be something to test on different areas of the garden to show a difference.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

sureshot006 said:


> Can probably do it more than twice but I had not found a need. Could be something to test on different areas of the garden to show a difference.


Maybe I’ll test it on one of our tomato plants thats struggling along, if it dies no great loss.


----------



## jimbo

I HATE DEER.
once again, I took a peek at my green beans yesterday and I saw a bunch of little ones. I figured this weekend 
I'd be able to pick my first batch. I go out to water the garden this morning and see them SOBs had jumped the fence into the back yard and jumped the fence into my garden. not only did they eat all my bush beans, but then went and trashed my pole beans.


----------



## sureshot006

I'm wondering what kind of tomatoes I planted this year. I thought I had a better boy, beefsteak, 2 mountain fresh and 2 celebrity. But... the better boy and beefsteak look way too small. They should be 2x the size they are now. I hope they're not something lame like Roma. The "celebrity" plants are by far the largest which is weird.


----------



## retired dundo

jimbo said:


> I HATE DEER.
> once again, I took a peek at my green beans yesterday and I saw a bunch of little ones. I figured this weekend
> I'd be able to pick my first batch. I go out to water the garden this morning and see them SOBs had jumped the fence into the back yard and jumped the fence into my garden. not only did they eat all my bush beans, but then went and trashed my pole beans.


My friend puts driveway moniters around his garden and leave receiver out there pretty loud and works pretty cheap at harbor freight.Amazon has some that make loud dog barking but they are around 40 dollers


----------



## Radar420

jimbo said:


> I HATE DEER.
> once again, I took a peek at my green beans yesterday and I saw a bunch of little ones. I figured this weekend
> I'd be able to pick my first batch. I go out to water the garden this morning and see them SOBs had jumped the fence into the back yard and jumped the fence into my garden. not only did they eat all my bush beans, but then went and trashed my pole beans.


I've got a client with a koi pond that swears by these:









Amazon.com : Nite Guard Solar NG-001 Predator Control Light,Single Pack : Landscape Lighting : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Nite Guard Solar NG-001 Predator Control Light,Single Pack : Landscape Lighting : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





He mounts them low to keep the raccoons out of his pond. He liked them so much he bought several more to mount higher for deer and he said it works to keep them out of his hostas. I've been half tempted to buy them but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## retired dundo

First zuccines today Friday think I will have another dozen Sunday but that’s 8 plants


----------



## jimbo

Radar420 said:


> I've got a client with a koi pond that swears by these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Nite Guard Solar NG-001 Predator Control Light,Single Pack : Landscape Lighting : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Nite Guard Solar NG-001 Predator Control Light,Single Pack : Landscape Lighting : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He mounts them low to keep the raccoons out of his pond. He liked them so much he bought several more to mount higher for deer and he said it works to keep them out of his hostas. I've been half tempted to buy them but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


I have a couple of those flashing “red eyes”. I think the deer get used to them after a while. My wife said the deer ate her flowers out front too.
Now I kind of understand the guy shooting deer to relieve stress just kidding.
I might have to look into driveway beepers


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mike

Getting pears on one of the trees that’s been in a few years. Watering everything this morning, off to the UP for a week. Hope we get some rain…


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> I'm wondering what kind of tomatoes I planted this year. I thought I had a better boy, beefsteak, 2 mountain fresh and 2 celebrity. But... the better boy and beefsteak look way too small. They should be 2x the size they are now. I hope they're not something lame like Roma. The "celebrity" plants are by far the largest which is weird.


They should be way bigger than mountain fresh mountain fresh don’t get to tall but they sure are bushy and tall and all there stems are lot sturdyer and thicker than the other ones


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> They should be way bigger than mountain fresh mountain fresh don’t get to tall but they sure are bushy and tall and all there stems are lot sturdyer and thicker than the other ones


My "celebrity" are 46" tall. I suppose it is possible my son switched tags between the trays and I didn't notice.


----------



## jimbo

Here's beans that the deer got to
















Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> My "celebrity" are 46" tall. I suppose it is possible my son switched tags between the trays and I didn't notice.


That seems big for celebs I use to plant some they never got the tall.


----------



## retired dundo

jimbo said:


> Here's beans that the deer got to
> View attachment 840235
> View attachment 840236
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s a shame bet if you don’t deer hunt your going to start


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

Oh look my bacon seeds arrived today and are planting themselves…lol

Seriois side note, I’ll use these pigs at the end of the season in my garden, clean up duty and fertilizer.


----------



## Kennybks

retired dundo said:


> Found same when I planted yellow squash didnt do near as good.I wonder about tomatoes plant same kind and some allways are better and couple allways lot smAller less fruit


I Threw in two yellow squash last year late in an empty 10' sqr area where we'd pulled bolting spinach thinking that would be plenty of room. Wife had some bok Choi planted adjacent. About 3 weeks later you couldn't find the choi.

Damn things put out about 35 squash in the last 2 months of the season. We've got too crowded as we have so many different plants.

I'm reluctant to expand as it's already a bit overwhelming.


----------



## jimbo

Never know deer liked cucumbers so much till this morning. 
I guess they're second to beans. 
I'm hoping they dont like tomatoes ,peppers watermelon and pumpkins. 
But if they hit the pumpkins, it might force the grandkids into being hunter when they get older

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006




----------



## CHASINEYES

jimbo said:


> Never know deer liked cucumbers so much till this morning.
> I guess they're second to beans.
> I'm hoping they dont like tomatoes ,peppers watermelon and pumpkins.
> But if they hit the pumpkins, it might force the grandkids into being hunter when they get older
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They hit my peppers last year when the fence was left unplugged for several days. One year they were mopping up my cherry tomatoes. Never cucumbers but did have either rabbits or voles chew on them during a dry spell. Never had deer mess with growing pumpkins but did have a woodchuck destroy all but 3 pumpkins in a patch. It gets pretty frustrating. Some days you feel like eliminating anything and everything that looks at the garden. Green beans are like deer and rabbit crack once they get a taste.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Is that this year's okra?


----------



## retired dundo

They love grape tomatoes I plant 7 on end of garden they snack on them and don’t bother nothing else my causin plant bunch of pumpkins and allways bitching about deers and squirrels get them when they are small.


----------



## Plumman

CHASINEYES said:


> They hit my peppers last year when the fence was left unplugged for several days. One year they were mopping up my cherry tomatoes. Never cucumbers but did have either rabbits or voles chew on them during a dry spell. Never had deer mess with growing pumpkins but did have a woodchuck destroy all but 3 pumpkins in a patch. It gets pretty frustrating. Some days you feel like eliminating anything and everything that looks at the garden. Green beans are like deer and rabbit crack once they get a taste.


My beans are always the first thing to get annihilated by the deer even though there are hundreds of acres beans within a 1/4 mile of garden. Why do they have to mow my little 20 foot bean row to the ground.😡


----------



## jimbo

Same here. 150 yrs away from my garden, the subdivision ends and woods start. On the other side of the small woods is a soybean field. I know they are not my tender delicious green beans , but damn, hit those please.
The guy that owns those woods has taken some really nice bucks out of there. I joke with him about my problem when I see him and tell him to keep his deer on his property.
Lived here 28 yrs. Never had an issue till last year with deer.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

Retiredontheriver said:


> Is that this year's okra?


Yep. The plant is only a foot tall though lol


----------



## stickman1978

sureshot006 said:


> Yep. The plant is only a foot tall though lol


Got a pepper plant like that. 1 foot tall but putting out peppers already.


----------



## stickman1978

l

Fruits getting ready. Starting to pick some raspberries if I can beat the chipunks to them


----------



## sureshot006

Bad size references. The jalapeños are about 5" long.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Bad size references. The jalapeños are about 5" long.
> 
> View attachment 841504
> 
> View attachment 841503
> 
> View attachment 841502


Looking good better than mine


----------



## Retiredontheriver

sureshot006 said:


> Yep. The plant is only a foot tall though lol


I'm hoping this is a good year for Okra. I usually grow enough for friends and love to eat fried. Hope you get a good crop this year.


----------



## PunyTrout

jimbo said:


> I'm hoping they dont like tomatoes ,peppers watermelon and pumpkins.



My neighbor told me the deer get into his pumpkin patch and eat the seeds but leave the fruiting gourd. YMMV.

I've heard of hunters leaving pumpkins as bait to mark their trail to their blind/stand. 

DNR frowns on it apparently.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Harvesting lettuce, cukes, summer squash, dill, chives, radishes,


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail Freak




----------



## sureshot006

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> View attachment 841604
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 841606
> 
> Harvesting lettuce, cukes, summer squash, dill, chives, radishes,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Really like the layout of your garden Mike! One question... how do you keep your lumber from bowing out? Do you have stakes in the middle or something?


----------



## sureshot006

Okra planted at the same time but one is decent size while the one next to it is tiny. I don't get it. Must be how I planted it and mixed the soil. Same with a cayenne pepper. One plant us just a runt.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

sureshot006 said:


> Really like the layout of your garden Mike! One question... how do you keep your lumber from bowing out? Do you have stakes in the middle or something?


No stakes
Just used 2x10’s. 10’ long


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> View attachment 841604
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 841606
> 
> Harvesting lettuce, cukes, summer squash, dill, chives, radishes,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looks good


----------



## sureshot006

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> No stakes
> Just used 2x10’s. 10’ long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's what I used. One side bowed pretty good.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Okra planted at the same time but one is decent size while the one next to it is tiny. I don't get it. Must be how I planted it and mixed the soil. Same with a cayenne pepper. One plant us just a runt.
> 
> View attachment 841615
> View attachment 841616
> View attachment 841617
> View attachment 841618
> View attachment 841619
> View attachment 841620
> View attachment 841621


Everything looks great


----------



## retired dundo

So far best in mine is zuccines yellow beans and cukes up to 44zuccines but that’s 8 plants probaly up to 80 in week but I got 4 families that use a lot Tomatoes look great but setting fruit was slow but picking up.Mountain fresh are doing bast better than earl girls and Juliet’s.but be long time before any to eat


----------



## Plumman

sureshot006 said:


> Bad size references. The jalapeños are about 5" long.
> 
> View attachment 841504
> 
> View attachment 841503
> 
> View attachment 841502


Those jalapenos look like they'd make some tasty poppers rapped in bacon


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

sureshot006 said:


> That's what I used. One side bowed pretty good.


Mine is not 100% top soil. 50/50 top soil and peat. Might make it a bit lighter.


----------



## retired dundo

Just about had it with Harding.Last week tomatoes were looking great to day not lots of yellow leave.I’ve been watering every couple days but know that isn’t as good as good rain fertilizer everything the same as this year every thing else zuccines peppers beans and cuke doing okay but worried about tomatoes my causin next to me has 80 plants not one yellow leave and he can’t water but he planted late and his are younger and about a third smaller.Any one else having problems


----------



## Kennybks

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Mine is not 100% top soil. 50/50 top soil and peat. Might make it a bit lighter.


We tried raised beds a few years back. Worked fine, but eventually the boards rotted away and we needed to redo the whole thing.

Once we started using fabric, it just made things a lot easier. Cover it and forget it.

I've got a buddy that has a much larger garden and he uses 4' fabric between rows. After planting its a breeze with very little maintenance and watering. The fabric helps retain hydration.

No weeds accept right around the plants.. pretty easy to maintain. It is an expense, but I've been able to reuse these a few times.


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> We tried raised beds a few years back. Worked fine, but eventually the boards rotted away and we needed to redo the whole thing.
> 
> Once we started using fabric, it just made things a lot easier. Cover it and forget it.
> 
> I've got a buddy that has a much larger garden and he uses 4' fabric between rows. After planting its a breeze with very little maintenance and watering. The fabric helps retain hydration.
> 
> No weeds accept right around the plants.. pretty easy to maintain. It is an expense, but I've been able to reuse these a few times.


Raised beds work great for gardens in low spots or where the cable guy has buried his coax 6" underground  

Shhhhhhh don't tell him I'm the reason he got called to run new cable!


----------



## retired dundo

retired dundo said:


> Just about had it with Harding.Last week tomatoes were looking great to day not lots of yellow leave.I’ve been watering every couple days but know that isn’t as good as good rain fertilizer everything the same as this year every thing else zuccines peppers beans and cuke doing okay but worried about tomatoes my causin next to me has 80 plants not one yellow leave and he can’t water but he planted late and his are younger and about a third smaller.Any one else having problems


Pics


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Kennybks said:


> We tried raised beds a few years back. Worked fine, but eventually the boards rotted away and we needed to redo the whole thing.
> 
> Once we started using fabric, it just made things a lot easier. Cover it and forget it.
> 
> I've got a buddy that has a much larger garden and he uses 4' fabric between rows. After planting its a breeze with very little maintenance and watering. The fabric helps retain hydration.
> 
> No weeds accept right around the plants.. pretty easy to maintain. It is an expense, but I've been able to reuse these a few times.


I like raised beds. Easier for me to take care of one bed at a time. Makes rotation from year to year easy too.


----------



## jimbo

I wouldn't worry too much yet dundo. I'd just pick most or oll the yellow leaves off and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

My plants look quite healthy but the yield of Jalapeño looks like it may be quite low. On the positive side it looks like it'll be quality over quantity.


----------



## Fishndude

I've got nice Jalapenos, and Bell peppers so far. Just picked first cukes of the year. I have tons of flowers on my hot/super-hot peppers, so that should be a great crop this year. Trying potatoes for the first time, and I have high hopes for a great result. Plants are looking good. Got lots of nice herbs; Basil, Oregano, Italian Parsley, and my Rosemary is doing real well. Patios tomatoes are starting to come ripe.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Got all my canning stuff out yesterday. Cabbage is about ready. The beans in the picture are actually bush beans trying to climb a trellis. The acorn squash is taking over but it makes good ground cover. Peppers are coming along and cherry tomatoes are almost ready for salads.The last picture is of beer trap for slugs.


----------



## retired dundo

Looks good notice you have few yellow leaves on tomatoe plants I have Loy more on some plants they say it’s common when plants start setting fruit because taking energy from leaves so took good look at mine and the ones with no fruit yet don’t have any yellow leaves and ones with most fruit have most yellow.Not going to worry what ever happens happens


----------



## Retiredontheriver

I usually have yellowing leaves on the lower section as the season goes. I try to keep those pruned back but running a little behind. I only worry about leaves turning or dying off if it is happening on the top or middle of the plants. That usually means a fungus/ mildew problem. I also spray the plants with a fungicide about once every 6 weeks. Seems to help.


----------



## stickman1978

Bumper crop on these this year. Timely rains have helped.


----------



## sureshot006

Canned some pickles with dill that keeps growing from 2012 lol... and picked one Jalapeño to spice them up a little.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Haven't planted dill in years also. Got it growing a couple places in the garden. I make my own dill dip along with sour cream and chives. Use both for chip dip.
Pickle cukes are coming in pretty good some put up some refrigerator dills so far.


----------



## Plumman

sureshot006 said:


> Canned some pickles with dill that keeps growing from 2012 lol... and picked one Jalapeño to spice them up a little.
> 
> View attachment 842497


Do you use alum or pickle crisp for your sliced pickles? I have been using alum and after 
being in the jar for a couple months the sliced or quartered pickles become really soft. Just use a boiled brine and boiled lid with a cleaned jar. Rarely have a jar that doesnt seal. Going to try pickle crisp and see what happens. And I like to add a jalapeño for a little bite in mine too.


----------



## Fishndude

I like a lot of bite in homemade dill pickles. Toss in part of a real hot pepper.


----------



## Mike

Really need to pick raspberries, looks like I missed a bunch.









Cherry tomato’s are starting









Some of my volunteer tomato plants are looking nice, we’ll see what happens.









Need to catch up on weeding.


----------



## Dish7

retired dundo said:


> Pics
> View attachment 841935
> 
> View attachment 841938
> 
> View attachment 841936
> 
> View attachment 841937


Those look over watered to me. Doesn't look like blight to me.


----------



## Team Camo

Usual garden box variety. Peppers, cherry tomatoes, celebrity tomatoes, cucumbers both regular and pickling, Also tossed a zucchini in a box that did not look like it was going to make it this year I'm probably going to have to rebuild it real soon. Also first year trying some mountain fresh tomatoes you guys have talked about. One of them the leaves are curled up pretty bad not sure what's going on with this plant the rest of them look fine lots of new growth coming from it with tomatoes on it.


----------



## sureshot006

Plumman said:


> Do you use alum or pickle crisp for your sliced pickles? I have been using alum and after
> being in the jar for a couple months the sliced or quartered pickles become really soft. Just use a boiled brine and boiled lid with a cleaned jar. Rarely have a jar that doesnt seal. Going to try pickle crisp and see what happens. And I like to add a jalapeño for a little bite in mine too.


I used alum this time. Not sure it really does anything.

By the book I should be sick or dead because I never process them in a bath after. Just pour the hot brine over.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

I just hot pack my pickles too. They stay crispy that way. If you water bath the pickles then they’re essentially cooked. Turn mushy. I haven’t gotten crisp slices or spears yet. If anyone has a good recipe for those please share.


----------



## Team Camo

Not sure exactly on the process as I did not participate last year. It was the first year my wife tried canning/jarring up pickles. She used these last year and will do it again. Very tasty.


----------



## retired dundo

Dish7 said:


> Those look over watered to me. Doesn't look like blight to me.


Ya don’t think blight one thing I read they said when plant start setting lots of fruit the plant uses it every on fruit and will cause some leaves to turn yellow I looked today and plants with most little tomatoes have most yellow leaves a couple with hardly any has no yellow leaves.maybe got to fertilize again


----------



## cwk33041

After about three or four weeks of applying alaska fish fertilizer to my garden ive finally got it growing and producing as expected!

Getting zuchinni daily and all the other plants have fruit. Really looking forward to the season when i can pull my yellow onions.


----------



## retired dundo

Looks real good


----------



## Plumman

Had 3 of our grandkids for a few days. They really get a kick out of picking vegetables out the garden. Future gardeners I hope.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Came home from 2.5 weeks in the UP and WOW has the garden done well. The zucchini and yellow squash are producing well enough to start eating…










Even put some of the squash on the grill for dinner and my wife made bread and muffins too…










Tomato plants are producing well, Walla Walla onions are huge, so many cucumbers that we just pickled 6 quarts. 










Our youngest wanted to make his own hot sauce too. He named it accordingly. I think he should have strained it, but he didn’t want to. It’s his so let him experiment too…










I will say that my bell pepper plants are looking bad and producing poorly. Also the lettuce isn’t doing well. Not a big deal as I hate having to eat salad, but I do like bib lettuce to use in place of taco shells. Oh well, it’s a garden to have fun with and help produce products for us and coworkers to enjoy.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

sureshot006 said:


> Bad size references. The jalapeños are about 5" long.
> 
> View attachment 841504
> 
> View attachment 841503
> 
> View attachment 841502


Where did you get the jalapeño seed or plants? Those are what I have always tried to grow, but only end up with 2.5-3” at most.


----------



## sureshot006

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Where did you get the jalapeño seed or plants? Those are what I have always tried to grow, but only end up with 2.5-3” at most.


Burpee. I think they're called big guy Jalapeño. Biker Billy are good too. Not quite as large but still a good size.

The regular ol Jalapeño are 2.5-3" typically.


----------



## PunyTrout

ReallyBigFish said:


> I haven’t gotten crisp slices or spears yet. If anyone has a good recipe for those please share.



have you tried soaking the cucumbers in icewater/packed in crushed ice just prior to pouring the hot brine when jarring the pickles? For refrigerator pickles it will keep them firm.

I'm going to try salt brine lacto fermentation this year. I bought a cool glass jar with a one-way gas escape bowl on top to try asian style pickling.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

PunyTrout said:


> have you tried soaking the cucumbers in icewater/packed in crushed ice just prior to pouring the hot brine when jarring the pickles? For refrigerator pickles it will keep them firm.
> 
> I'm going to try salt brine lacto fermentation this year. I bought a cool glass jar with a one-way gas escape bowl on top to try asian style pickling.


This is a friends recipe for fridge pickles. After 24 hours they are crisp and wonderfully flavored. I do not put the Cayenne pepper in mine. I use this to make 6quart jars and I have to double the brine recipe so I don’t run out of brine.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

My fridge pickles are just that. Dill, garlic and pickles in a brine of vinegar and water at a ratio of 3 part water to 1 part vinegar. Pack in jars and refrigerate. Some last year thought my 2 to 1 ratio was a bit too strong so I made some this year with 3 to 1.


----------



## sureshot006

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> My fridge pickles are just that. Dill, garlic and pickles in a brine of vinegar and water at a ratio of 3 part water to 1 part vinegar. Pack in jars and refrigerate. Some last year thought my 2 to 1 ratio was a bit too strong so I made some this year with 3 to 1.


How much salt?


----------



## sureshot006

PunyTrout said:


> have you tried soaking the cucumbers in icewater/packed in crushed ice just prior to pouring the hot brine when jarring the pickles? For refrigerator pickles it will keep them firm.
> 
> I'm going to try salt brine lacto fermentation this year. I bought a cool glass jar with a one-way gas escape bowl on top to try asian style pickling.


Fermented is different but quite good.


----------



## jiggin is livin

How do you guys apply epsom salt to your plants?


----------



## sureshot006

jiggin is livin said:


> How do you guys apply epsom salt to your plants?


You can put it in the soil on transplanting or you can mix it in a spray bottle and apply to the leaves or a watering can once in a while. I use it like I would a soluble fertilizer.


----------



## jiggin is livin

sureshot006 said:


> You can put it in the soil on transplanting or you can mix it in a spray bottle and apply to the leaves or a watering can once in a while. I use it like I would a soluble fertilizer.


That’s what I was thinking was dissolve it in water. Didn’t know if you water with it or spray the plant. My Dad just sprinkled some in the garden and said it made a difference.

Anyone ever use diatomaceous earth for keeping bugs out? We bought some but haven’t applied it yet. My wife doesn’t like the idea of chemicals in the garden.


----------



## sureshot006

jiggin is livin said:


> That’s what I was thinking was dissolve it in water. Didn’t know if you water with it or spray the plant. My Dad just sprinkled some in the garden and said it made a difference.
> 
> Anyone ever use diatomaceous earth for keeping bugs out? We bought some but haven’t applied it yet. My wife doesn’t like the idea of chemicals in the garden.


Plants can soak it up through the leaves so it's good that way. And of course any rain is going to put it right down to the soil and roots.

It doesn't really matter how it's applied. It's just that dissolving in water is the quickest way to get it into the plant. Not depending on a rain to do it.


----------



## retired dundo

A month ago I told friends my garden growing the best it ever has now looks like it will be worst.Hardly in rain .zuccine started great now hardly any tomatoes are loaded but early girls are only 4ft but should be 6ft one twice as wide.plus lots yellow leaves .I blame it on heat and lack of rain.people around me haven’t had to cut grass in almost 3weeks all yellow.Maybe if we get more rain it will help so many times seems rain is little north or south of me


----------



## sureshot006

My zucchini production is lower than I could have ever imagined possible.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> My zucchini production is lower than I could have ever imagined possible.


Mine started great after I started get some male flowers I was up to 60 picked last two weeks only about ten but now most flowers are males they say because of heat and dry.Are your tomatoe plants smaller my are but they are loaded with small tomatoes peppers just starting.


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Mine started great after I started get some male flowers I was up to 60 picked last two weeks only about ten but now most flowers are males they say because of heat and dry.Are your tomatoe plants smaller my are but they are loaded with small tomatoes peppers just starting.


Mine just look like crap. Been able to keep the powdery mildew from completely killing them but it's still hurting the plant.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

How many of you take advantage of summer starts for a fall harvest? I am planting spinach, sweet peas, beans and carrots. My spinach didn't do as well as I expected during the spring so I am going for a fall crop. I usually have a ton of sugar snaps but they are not producing. I always plant beans throughout the year. We like to harvest for supper during the summer and I put them up in the fall. 
We have had very little rain so I have been doing a lot of watering. I think the extreme heat so early in the season has taken a toll on a lot of my garden. Some plants are thriving and some are struggling. 
If we could figure out how to make vegetables grow like weeds we would all be over run with veggies!


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Mine just look like crap. Been able to keep the powdery mildew from completely killing them but it's still hurting the plant.


It is frustrating put all the work in think it going be great and than in couple weeks go to hell maybe we will luck out and be posting about how everything came back good.I know you garden looked great in earlier post I was getting jealous


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> It is frustrating put all the work in think it going be great and than in couple weeks go to hell maybe we will luck out and be posting about how everything came back good.I know you garden looked great in earlier post I was getting jealous


It's just the mid summer crap that always gets me. First things to die are yellow squash, pickles and then zucchini. Around that time, blight starts to show up.


----------



## sureshot006

Retiredontheriver said:


> How many of you take advantage of summer starts for a fall harvest? I am planting spinach, sweet peas, beans and carrots. My spinach didn't do as well as I expected during the spring so I am going for a fall crop. I usually have a ton of sugar snaps but they are not producing. I always plant beans throughout the year. We like to harvest for supper during the summer and I put them up in the fall.
> We have had very little rain so I have been doing a lot of watering. I think the extreme heat so early in the season has taken a toll on a lot of my garden. Some plants are thriving and some are struggling.
> If we could figure out how to make vegetables grow like weeds we would all be over run with veggies!


I have planted a few cooler season veggies in the past. Might be a good time to plant more green beans.


----------



## stickman1978

jiggin is livin said:


> That’s what I was thinking was dissolve it in water. Didn’t know if you water with it or spray the plant. My Dad just sprinkled some in the garden and said it made a difference.
> 
> Anyone ever use diatomaceous earth for keeping bugs out? We bought some but haven’t applied it yet. My wife doesn’t like the idea of chemicals in the garden.


Diatomaceous earth is not a chemical.


----------



## stickman1978

Looks like seeds up inside this flower???


----------



## jiggin is livin

stickman1978 said:


> Diatomaceous earth is not a chemical.


I know. That was my point, we bought that instead of using chemicals. I was just wondering if anyone else has tried it.


----------



## stickman1978

jiggin is livin said:


> I know. That was my point, we bought that instead of using chemicals. I was just wondering if anyone else has tried it.


Gotcha. Guess I read it and understood it differently.


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> My zucchini production is lower than I could have ever imagined possible.


My zucchini and green beans are great. Everything else...doesn't look good to me. My corn is a failure, which almost never happens. Rabbits started that and the deer are finishing it off. Deer ate a cuke vine right off the trellis. I have never had that happen. I hope they feel every little prickly spine coming out. Peppers are doing their thing very slowly. My tomato plants are super stout and green but growing funky. Very compact with the branches growing very tightly downward. One of those tomato things that could have any number of causes. Too much or not enough of this or that...or disease. Uhg...


----------



## Dish7

Here's one that I've never seen. Could be worth a try.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

Everything in our garden has really taken off, I took down 2-60 foot pine trees that were shading our garden until almost noon everyday, since then everything looks great.

My wife has been making pickles almost daily, my peppers are to size just haven’t turned colors yet. Tomatoes are starting to turn colors as well. Starting to cube zucchini and freezing them for use in soups this winter. This is our first garden in this location and so far I’m really seeming to like it.


----------



## sureshot006

This is what happens when you think you bought a determinate but it is indeterminate.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> This is what happens when you think you bought a determinate but it is indeterminate.
> View attachment 843711





sureshot006 said:


> This is what happens when you think you bought a determinate but it is indeterminate.
> View attachment 843711


What were they suppose to be.But whatever they are they look good and healthy.


sureshot006 said:


> This is what happens when you think you bought a determinate but it is indeterminate.
> View attachment 843711


what kind were they suppose to be.they do look great and healthy.I know I bough 16 early girls and there half size they should be.they quit growing couple weeks ago but they are setting lots of tomatoes


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> What were they suppose to be.But whatever they are they look good and healthy.
> 
> what kind were they suppose to be.they do look great and healthy.I know I bough 16 early girls and there half size they should be.they quit growing couple weeks ago but they are setting lots of tomatoes


Celebrity. The shape of the tomatoes look more like a beefsteak but a little smaller.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Celebrity. The shape of the tomatoes look more like a beefsteak but a little smaller.


No way those are celebrity those plants are huge


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> No way those are celebrity those plants are huge


Right. The ones I thought were beefsteak are half the size. I am certain I didn't switch the plants because they were in different count trays. Beefsteak came in a 6 pack and the others were in 4 packs from different sources.


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> Right. The ones I thought were beefsteak are half the size. I am certain I didn't switch the plants because they were in different count trays. Beefsteak came in a 6 pack and the others were in 4 packs from different sources.


Can't trust them nurseries. Grow your own.


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> Can't trust them nurseries. Grow your own.


Yea i never had an issue prior. Grew my own for almost 10 years until I decided the benefit wasn't worth the effort. This year is opposite.


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> Yea i never had an issue prior. Grew my own for almost 10 years until I decided the benefit wasn't worth the effort. This year is opposite.


A coworker's wife worked for a nursery/greenhouse that is very well thought of in our area. She claimed that young tomato plants got mixed and matched all the time. Sometimes by the workers, and a lot of times by customers who walk through, pull an id tag to read it, then stick back in the wrong flat. As far a the effort in growing from seed, I get it. But, I'm just the opposite. I just started growing my own a few years ago and will never go back. There's just an infinite amount of seed varieties available online. I don't have to hunt in different stores to try and find what I want and hope that they are in good shape. It seems like my plants have been much hardier since growing from seed too. I'm thinking of maybe getting a small grow tent to start them. I give extra pepper and tomato plants away to friends.


----------



## Radar420

Was able to harvest my first batch of stuff from the garden the other day. Got this one large Cherokee purple, a few small sunsugar tomatoes, a few beans, peas, kale and spinach. Melons were starting to flower and had some small squashes and zucchini starting. 

Woodchuck continues to be an issue and has put a hurting on my cukes, zucchini, beans, and cruciferous vegetables but hasn't totally killed anything other than some young cukes. 
And whoever was asking about the potato bugs and corn starch - I dusted my plants with a pesticide a few weeks ago and only noticed a few bugs this last time. I flicked them off the plants and then put corn starch on and didn't see another the whole weekend. I made sure they were dusted with more corn starch before I left so we'll see what happens.


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> A coworker's wife worked for a nursery/greenhouse that is very well thought of in our area. She claimed that young tomato plants got mixed and matched all the time. Sometimes by the workers, and a lot of times by customers who walk through, pull an id tag to read it, then stick back in the wrong flat. As far a the effort in growing from seed, I get it. But, I'm just the opposite. I just started growing my own a few years ago and will never go back. There's just an infinite amount of seed varieties available online. I don't have to hunt in different stores to try and find what I want and hope that they are in good shape. It seems like my plants have been much hardier since growing from seed too. I'm thinking of maybe getting a small grow tent to start them. I give extra pepper and tomato plants away to friends.


That's why I do pepper seedlings. Varieties I cant get at the greenhouse. With tomatoes I haven't had that interest or need.

The places around me had been really good. I'm sure they screw up but with what I was getting (celebrity, better boy, beefsteak) it was no problem.

What are your favorite sources?

For pepper seeds I've had hit and miss experience. Some are great and some have very poor germination.


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> What are your favorite sources?


Johnny's Selected Seeds is by far the best that I have used. They have been a little hit and miss with stock and timing the last two years because of the China syndrome...allegedly. For that reason, I strayed away and tried a few others. They were okay but I'm going back to Johnny's. Johnny's is a touch pricier maybe, but great quality IMO, in my limited experience.
Johnny’s Selected Seeds | Supporting Farms & Gardens Since 1973 (johnnyseeds.com) 

As a side note, I was a better boy faithful for a long time. In good years the production is great. But, even though they are said to be disease resistant, they seemed to consistently be the first (and hardest hit) to blight out for for me. I went away from them when I started growing from seed.


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> Johnny's Selected Seeds is by far the best that I have used. They have been a little hit and miss with stock and timing the last two years because of the China syndrome...allegedly. For that reason, I strayed away and tried a few others. They were okay but I'm going back to Johnny's. Johnny's is a touch pricier maybe, but great quality IMO, in my limited experience.
> Johnny’s Selected Seeds | Supporting Farms & Gardens Since 1973 (johnnyseeds.com)
> 
> As a side note, I was a better boy faithful for a long time. In good years the production is great. But, even though they are said to be disease resistant, they seemed to consistently be the first (and hardest hit) to blight out for for me. I went away from them when I started growing from seed.


I always wondered what the criteria were to say "resistant". Resistant to what, one particle attack?


----------



## ReallyBigFish

We order our seeds from Johnnys.


----------



## motoscoota

stickman1978 said:


> Gotcha. Guess I read it and understood it differently.


Works great! Insects with gills (most any insect) can't be around it - it cuts up their gills. Slugs and snails hate it too

It can affect soil PH - it is a base like a typical calcium containing additive.


----------



## stickman1978

motoscoota said:


> Works great! Insects with gills (most any insect) can't be around it - it cuts up their gills. Slugs and snails hate it too
> 
> It can affect soil PH - it is a base like a typical calcium containing additive.


If it works on slugs I will have to try it. They are my worst problem. Thanks.


----------



## TK81

Garden crack:


----------



## TK81

I love how water puddles up on the brussel sprouts:


----------



## Big Frank 25

stickman1978 said:


> If it works on slugs I will have to try it. They are my worst problem. Thanks.



Before bed, pop open a bottle of beer and relax on your patio. Drink your beer, but don’t drink it all. Leave about an inch of beer in your bottle.
Then take your almost empty beer bottle and lay it on its side in the garden. Slugs are attracted to the yeast in beer, and they will gravitate to it throughout the night.
In the morning, you will return to a bottle filled with dead slugs.


----------



## retired dundo

New my earlgirls seemed awful small now I know for sure found a pic from 2019 august 2 when I I was watering them they were about 2 to 3feet taller and 3 times bushier. Got the pic because had a camera out on grass facing garden and that’s morning a buck almost killed me first pic shows tree and brush about 7feet from garden I looked and all of sudden seen two bucks after pic was taken just started to step out to see them didn’t see third buck on my side of brush jus glacéd me a little I fell back nocking over 3 plants wrecking them if I would have made one more step he would of got me in back going full speed scared hell out of me took my breath away sore back for a week 9.30 in morning he was big the biggest of 3 didn’t get pic of me.could have been serious hurt or evan killed


----------



## 58hydraglide

Dish7 said:


> Can't trust them nurseries. Grow your own.


I planted burpee's collard green seeds, first time planting collards. Thinned them as directed, 18" apart and about half ended up being turnips. But cant complain actually, best turnips ive grown and the remaining collards are plenty for us. The seeds are identical.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Frank 25

58hydraglide said:


> I planted burpee's collard green seeds, first time planting collards. Thinned them as directed, 18" apart and about half ended up being turnips. But cant complain actually, best turnips ive grown and the remaining collards are plenty for us. The seeds are identical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Turnip greens are great to!


----------



## ReallyBigFish

wife finished weeding. Looking good. Going to be up to my ears in cukes when they grow. Planning on a ton of pickles.


----------



## sureshot006

deagansdad1 said:


> Putting up 10 qts of dilly beans. Beans are cranking this year hard to keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Is that sausage or radish slices in the bottom? I can't tell.


----------



## retired dundo

ReallyBigFish said:


> View attachment 844274
> 
> View attachment 844275
> 
> View attachment 844276
> 
> wife finished weeding. Looking good. Going to be up to my ears in cukes when they grow. Planning on a ton of pickles.


garden looks great you got great wife she does the weeding


----------



## ReallyBigFish

I’m 6’5”. Told her I’d weed if we went to planter boxes. She doesn’t want to. So it’s her. I do run a small tiller between the rows. But yeah. It’s mostly her.


----------



## Plumman

ReallyBigFish said:


> View attachment 844274
> 
> View attachment 844275
> 
> View attachment 844276
> 
> wife finished weeding. Looking good. Going to be up to my ears in cukes when they grow. Planning on a ton of pickles.


You probably get a few hummers stopping and taking a look at that flower ornament. The red flower stands out well.


----------



## deagansdad1

sureshot006 said:


> Is that sausage or radish slices in the bottom? I can't tell.


Sausage? they radishes I didn't know what else to do with the darn things. They will get eaten at drinking events or deer camp I'm sure

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Pickled radish sounds good to me.


----------



## 58hydraglide

sureshot006 said:


> That's the one!!!
> 
> Watch your fingers when you're getting to the stub. Don't ask...


Been there, i clipped what looked like a perfect eye contact off my index finger years ago on a mandoline slicer. I know because i had to dig through the onions to find it....
Bled like a stuck pig.
I get chills looking at that thing anymore!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

deagansdad1 said:


> Sausage? they radishes I didn't know what else to do with the darn things. They will get eaten at drinking events or deer camp I'm sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Lol the color looked a bit off for radishes. Probably just the surrounding making it look that way.


----------



## chuckb

I bought a house last fall and had grass planted. I have some thin and a few bare areas. I'm having issues having success with Scott's. The ground is clay. Any recommendations for what type of grass seed to use or suggestions?


----------



## motoscoota

chuckb said:


> I bought a house last fall and had grass planted. I have some thin and a few bare areas. I'm having issues having success with Scott's. The ground is clay. Any recommendations for what type of grass seed to use or suggestions?


Blend Perennial Rye, Kentucky Blue, and Tall Fescue. For clay it can take some years to develop a healthy amount of organic material on top - I believe it helps to let the clippings fly when you mow in order to build up the thatch/mulch, so long as it's gone over with an aeration routine one or two times a year. You may also wish to test PH of soil. Sometimes a little lime is called for.

I have mixed feelings about Scott's- but the nitrogen in the "Turf Builder" pack does encourage growth and green color.


----------



## chuckb

motoscoota said:


> Blend Perennial Rye, Kentucky Blue, and Tall Fescue. For clay it can take some years to develop a healthy amount of organic material on top - I believe it helps to let the clippings fly when you mow in order to build up the thatch/mulch, so long as it's gone over with an aeration routine one or two times a year. You may also wish to test PH of soil. Sometimes a little lime is called for.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about Scott's- but the nitrogen in the "Turf Builder" pack does encourage growth and green color.


Do you think adding some top soil on top of bare spots would help?


----------



## motoscoota

chuckb said:


> Do you think adding some top soil on top of bare spots would help?


Yes, but better on level ground - the rains seem to be picking up, which will wash away your effort on a slope - maybe form a mud pie at the lowest point. You can spread straw to mitigate this. Straw is your seeding friend😉


----------



## 58hydraglide

What motoscoota said. Clay will only absorb so much water. Straw will hold moisture to allow the seed to germinate and reduce erosion when the rains come.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kennybks

Garden update, picked 1.5 bushels green beans in 4 days. Fast and furious. Caught this critter trying to dig under my fence. Broccoli 2nd grows are crazy. After putting up 10 basket ball heads 3 weeks ago.

Finally getting okra!


----------



## jiggin is livin

stickman1978 said:


> Gotcha. Guess I read it and understood it differently.


It did read that way when I went back and re-read it. 

My reply read a little snarky too, didn't mean it that way though.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Dish7 said:


> A coworker's wife worked for a nursery/greenhouse that is very well thought of in our area. She claimed that young tomato plants got mixed and matched all the time. Sometimes by the workers, and a lot of times by customers who walk through, pull an id tag to read it, then stick back in the wrong flat. As far a the effort in growing from seed, I get it. But, I'm just the opposite. I just started growing my own a few years ago and will never go back. There's just an infinite amount of seed varieties available online. I don't have to hunt in different stores to try and find what I want and hope that they are in good shape. It seems like my plants have been much hardier since growing from seed too. I'm thinking of maybe getting a small grow tent to start them. I give extra pepper and tomato plants away to friends.


We have a sun room on the back of the house that is perfect for it. Going to start our own next year. Like we said, we want to get some different seeds and play around.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Team Camo said:


> Wife made up some zucchini boats. Marinara sauce chicken mozzarella cheese. Going in the oven now.
> View attachment 844254


We did taco boats last night. Zucchini has to be one of the most versatile veggies. 

Bread, chowder, sautéed, grilled, boats. MMMmmmm


----------



## stickman1978

jiggin is livin said:


> It did read that way when I went back and re-read it.
> 
> My reply read a little snarky too, didn't mean it that way though.


No worries


----------



## Dish7

Team Camo said:


> Wife made up some zucchini boats. Marinara sauce chicken mozzarella cheese. Going in the oven now.





jiggin is livin said:


> We did taco boats last night. Zucchini has to be one of the most versatile veggies.
> 
> Bread, chowder, sautéed, grilled, boats. MMMmmmm


I may have figure out some variation of these zucchini boats for the pellet grill.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Dish7 said:


> I may have figure out some variation of these zucchini boats for the pellet grill.


That would be awesome! they are delicious just cut into spears like pickles, but brushed with olive oil and seasoned on the grill.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Dish7 said:


> Not sure, but I would just keep pruning off anything that starts to look weak or too leggy. Squash/zucchini (like most plants, really) responds pretty well to pruning.


I picked 9 or 10 squash from those plants before the heat wave at which point they quit producing female flowers. They are already setting another batch of female flowers and looking fairly healthy considering the stem condition.


----------



## Alaby

I've only gotten one zucchini off my plant,blossoms keep falling off or disappearing.


----------



## CHASINEYES

retired dundo said:


> Pics
> View attachment 843908
> 
> View attachment 843907


Looks well over 200lb on the hoof. Lol


----------



## CHASINEYES

sureshot006 said:


> My Gramps said the same. Never a problem until maybe 10 yrs ago.
> 
> Heck I put some in pots and they still eventually got it.


I don't remember this tomato and cucumber blight being here 30-40 years ago. We picked all the table & canning pickles my mother cared to deal with. We would have to pick and toss cucumbers in order to keep them producing for the table. Frost killed the plants. Now its tough to get enough for canning before the plant get nuked. We picked ripe tomatoes by the bushel every year. Wasn't any critters eating the garden either. I do not remember my grandfathers garden having issues either. We had a multi-family garden there for a few years after my grandmother passed in the late 70s. Still remember gramps old Farmall and his tow behind potato harvester. Wish I had both of them. Potatoes were stored in a large wooden box filled with sand built off the floor in his Michigan basement.


----------



## retired dundo

Ya back in old days my dad said his parents and my ma really live off the land for most of there food very little food shopping


----------



## Mike

Seeing evidence of hornworms on a few tomato plants, haven’t been able to find them though….


----------



## sureshot006

Mike said:


> Seeing evidence of hornworms on a few tomato plants, haven’t been able to find them though….


Never tried it but they say black light helps.

Me, I just look above the biggest turds.


----------



## sureshot006

CHASINEYES said:


> I don't remember this tomato and cucumber blight being here 30-40 years ago. We picked all the table & canning pickles my mother cared to deal with. We would have to pick and toss cucumbers in order to keep them producing for the table. Frost killed the plants. Now its tough to get enough for canning before the plant get nuked. We picked ripe tomatoes by the bushel every year. Wasn't any critters eating the garden either. I do not remember my grandfathers garden having issues either. We had a multi-family garden there for a few years after my grandmother passed in the late 70s. Still remember gramps old Farmall and his tow behind potato harvester. Wish I had both of them. Potatoes were stored in a large wooden box filled with sand built off the floor in his Michigan basement.


Exactly!


----------



## wyandot

CHASINEYES said:


> I don't remember this tomato and cucumber blight being here 30-40 years ago. We picked all the table & canning pickles my mother cared to deal with. We would have to pick and toss cucumbers in order to keep them producing for the table. Frost killed the plants. Now its tough to get enough for canning before the plant get nuked. We picked ripe tomatoes by the bushel every year. Wasn't any critters eating the garden either. I do not remember my grandfathers garden having issues either. We had a multi-family garden there for a few years after my grandmother passed in the late 70s. Still remember gramps old Farmall and his tow behind potato harvester. Wish I had both of them. Potatoes were stored in a large wooden box filled with sand built off the floor in his Michigan basement.


Most of my family, friends and neighbors up here North of M55 raise gardens, and we all bitch about frost, cold snaps, drought, bugs and 4-legged pests, but I never hear much about blight. The thing I always notice on this thread is everyone that has blight problems is planting 3-4 weeks before I can and enjoying their harvest 3-4 weeks before me. Must be a climate issue that you probably can't do anything about, except sell out and move north!


----------



## sureshot006

wyandot said:


> Most of my family, friends and neighbors up here North of M55 raise gardens, and we all bitch about frost, cold snaps, drought, bugs and 4-legged pests, but I never hear much about blight. The thing I always notice on this thread is everyone that has blight problems is planting 3-4 weeks before I can and enjoying their harvest 3-4 weeks before me. Must be a climate issue that you probably can't do anything about, except sell out and move north!


There certainly seems to be a relationship with timing. Environmental conditions for growing bacteria and fungus can be pretty key.

But... it's certainly possible it just hasn't gotten to you geographically yet...


----------



## Team Camo

Mike said:


> Seeing evidence of hornworms on a few tomato plants, haven’t been able to find them though….


Seems like we get them SOB's every year. No evidence yet. The wife will see them easier than me. Plucks them off and gives them to her girls {chickens}. Posted a pic in either last years thread or the year before with one being covered in wasp eggs....I'll look for it.


----------



## Team Camo

Found it.


----------



## Mike

Looked for a bit again tonight, no luck. The first plant seems to be recovering. This is the second, volunteer plant so I’m not even sure what it is…


----------



## wyandot

No tomatoes, cukes or beans up here yet, I'm 3-4 weeks behind most of you guys. I have harvested my peas, been picking broccoli, and 95% of my garlic is harvested. Decided to sit down and clean up some of the bulbs this evening.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

I need to start growing my own garlic. Prob don’t need that much but pretty close to it.


----------



## Kennybks

wyandot said:


> No tomatoes, cukes or beans up here yet, I'm 3-4 weeks behind most of you guys. I have harvested my peas, been picking broccoli, and 95% of my garlic is harvested. Decided to sit down and clean up some of the bulbs this evening.
> View attachment 844690
> View attachment 844687
> View attachment 844686


Nice, you grew a significant amount. This was our first year growing the larger species. We ate the first one without drying it out first. Tasty, but not pungent like good garlic. We're going to pull them this weekend.

Picked 4# of beans Sunday, went out this afternoon and got 6#. Guess we're freezing produce this weekend.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

Not sure what up with this guy. Started off great lots of squash coming in but the middle of it has started to yellow and die but the ends are green and healthy. Any tips or advice to save it?


----------



## Radar420

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> View attachment 844948
> 
> 
> Not sure what up with this guy. Started off great lots of squash coming in but the middle of it has started to yellow and die but the ends are green and healthy. Any tips or advice to save it?


Check near the base and see how the main stem looks - you might have a borer or split vine. If that's the case, I've had some luck mounding dirt over the vine until the next leaf union.





__





How to Repair Broken Squash Stems


How to Repair Broken Squash Stems. As you survey your garden, you may realize that some of the rapidly growing stems, or vines, of your squash plants (Cucurbita spp.) have split or broken. Squash vines are hollow and easily damaged when they are moved and when cultivation takes places near them...




homeguides.sfgate.com


----------



## sureshot006

Does it have powdery mildew?


----------



## Kennybks

jiggin is livin said:


> I haven't had a single bug in the garden yet. I attribute this to diatomaceous earth and chickens. But the chickens don't ever really go into the garden, so IDK.
> 
> Isn't garlic really hard on your soil? Like you want to grow it by itself kinda thing?


This is our 1st time doing garlic in our garden, so I don't know. We had a patch of wild garlic very small cloves, but it grew prolific and produced tons and was really pungent. These this year are elephant and much milder. We're going to wait until they're fully cured to try.

What impact on the soil?


----------



## Plumman

Kennybks said:


> This is our 1st time doing garlic in our garden, so I don't know. We had a patch of wild garlic very small cloves, but it grew prolific and produced tons and was really pungent. These this year are elephant and much milder. We're going to wait until they're fully cured to try.
> 
> What impact on the soil?


Did you try cooking up some of the garlic scapes? Not bad cooked with a little olive and salt. I prefer butter. And when did you plant your garlic cloves. I usually plant mine the last week of August to the second week in September. I missed the fall plant a couple years ago and planted in the spring. The bulbs didnt develop very well (small) and pretty weak flavored.


----------



## Kennybks

Plumman said:


> Did you try cooking up some of the garlic scapes? Not bad cooked with a little olive and salt. I prefer butter. And when did you plant your garlic cloves. I usually plant mine the last week of August to the second week in September. I missed the fall plant a couple years ago and planted in the spring. The bulbs didnt develop very well (small) and pretty weak flavored.


Yes, we do all the greens; scape, brocolli rape, chard and spinach. We pushed those cloves in around Sept 1st. They we in long enough to sprout before the cold. We overwinter spinach as well.


----------



## deagansdad1

Plumman said:


> Nice! At least you are able to can beans. Friggin deer took care of mine. Only able to pick enough for a fresh meal. But in the end they taste a little better when I put a couple of them in freezer come deer season.


Not sure where your located but you are welcome to some. We have plants that haven't begun yet and we are almost done canning. Hooking Ralph up next!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## wyandot

jiggin is livin said:


> I haven't had a single bug in the garden yet. I attribute this to diatomaceous earth and chickens. But the chickens don't ever really go into the garden, so IDK.
> 
> Isn't garlic really hard on your soil? Like you want to grow it by itself kinda thing?


Didn't know that. I planted cabbage the last couple years in the same bed after the garlic was pulled and grew some really nice, round heads that wife turned into cabbage rolls. I'm just an amateur, but Brewster grows a huge crop of garlic, and perhaps he could shed some light for us.


----------



## wyandot

New variety of tomato for us this year, Opalka. Not sure how they taste or how they process, but the plants are healthy and they're producing some sizeable maters.


----------



## Plumman

deagansdad1 said:


> Not sure where your located but you are welcome to some. We have plants that haven't begun yet and we are almost done canning. Hooking Ralph up next!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind offer. Still have some frozen beans left from last year, about a dozen bags, along with the sweetcorn, potatos, carrots, tomatos and red beets that will be put up this year we will be good. It's just a little frustrating going thru all the work of planting, watering and weeding for one meal. But as you know, it can be pretty enjoyable when you get results like yours.


----------



## wyandot

Harvested our shallots today, gonna try and pickle some this weekend.


----------



## Kennybks

wyandot said:


> Harvested our shallots today, gonna try and pickle some this weekend.
> View attachment 846060
> View attachment 846061


Beautiful shallot harvest, we grew some last year. We also did the Opalka last year. A good salsa or sauce tomato. This year we've got celebrity, roma and OP.

Just came out of the garden, back had enough for the day.
















Poblano, Anaheim and jalapeno are gorgeous and smell wonderful. I see a batch of chili rellenos and maybe some poppers.


----------



## MichiFishy

First few ears are finally good to go.


----------



## Duwop

Same thing down here in Virginia my okra started producing at bout foot tall and just keep giving.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Kennybks said:


> This is our 1st time doing garlic in our garden, so I don't know. We had a patch of wild garlic very small cloves, but it grew prolific and produced tons and was really pungent. These this year are elephant and much milder. We're going to wait until they're fully cured to try.
> 
> What impact on the soil?





wyandot said:


> Didn't know that. I planted cabbage the last couple years in the same bed after the garlic was pulled and grew some really nice, round heads that wife turned into cabbage rolls. I'm just an amateur, but Brewster grows a huge crop of garlic, and perhaps he could shed some light for us.


I could be completely off on that. I haven't looked into it, but my Wife was told that from someone. She was told she was better off growing them in pots. But I have no idea how true it is. I do want to grow some garlic next year. 

It would be cool if you could do them in a pot like potatoes where you just keep burying the sprouts and then have a pot full of garlic. Lol


----------



## wyandot

It doesn't take a lot of space to grow a few bulbs. I built a small planter out of scrap 4×4's from an old deck. It measured 2'x 5' when completed. I took it over to my fil's place and filled it with dirt. I think he managed to grow 17 bulbs in it and it was isolated from the rest of his garden.


----------



## brewster

jiggin is livin said:


> I haven't had a single bug in the garden yet. I attribute this to diatomaceous earth and chickens. But the chickens don't ever really go into the garden, so IDK.
> 
> Isn't garlic really hard on your soil? Like you want to grow it by itself kinda thing?




We grew between 13,000- 20,0000 heads for several years: only about 3,000 this year. We moved the beds each year on a 3-year rotation and our soil tests never displayed much of a change in soil tests.

I grew buckwheat and then a rye/clover mix on the fallow years for the beds.

We used a foliar fertilizer when my wife wanted to fertilize.


----------



## brewster

MichiFishy said:


> First few ears are finally good to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 846107





A corn dog. sorry, I had to.


----------



## retired dundo

Finaly got good rain last night over two inch’s sure did soak in normally would have puddles in yard for couple days none this morning that’s how. Dry it’s been.Hope it helps garden.my zuccines just about stopped producing and early girl tomatoes are one third the size plants should be but loaded with 20 to 30 tomatoes but getting ripe lots smaller same with mountain fresh should get ripe size of softball there loaded but getting ripe at 2 inch’s and some blossom end rot and sun scaled from heat and lack of leaf cover.Maybe this rain will help but think it’s two late


----------



## jiggin is livin

retired dundo said:


> Finaly got good rain last night over two inch’s sure did soak in normally would have puddles in yard for couple days none this morning that’s how. Dry it’s been.Hope it helps garden.my zuccines just about stopped producing and early girl tomatoes are one third the size plants should be but loaded with 20 to 30 tomatoes but getting ripe lots smaller same with mountain fresh should get ripe size of softball there loaded but getting ripe at 2 inch’s and some blossom end rot and sun scaled from heat and lack of leaf cover.Maybe this rain will help but think it’s two late


I have been watering nearly every night, at least when we’re home. It had helped tremendously. Probably would have all died if I hadn’t.

I water out of the pond with a pump. I’d need 400ft of hose to reach from the barn.


----------



## retired dundo

jiggin is livin said:


> I have been watering nearly every night, at least when we’re home. It had helped tremendously. Probably would have all died if I hadn’t.
> 
> I water out of the pond with a pump. I’d need 400ft of hose to reach from the barn.


I tried watering every 3 days but it take 2hours to hold nozzle at base of plants for one minute and that’s not enough and it kills me standing that long next year I will have soaker hoses and lot smaller garden


----------



## brewster

MichiFishy said:


> First few ears are finally good to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 846107





A corn dog. sorry, I had to.


retired dundo said:


> I tried watering every 3 days but it take 2hours to hold nozzle at base of plants for one minute and that’s not enough and it kills me standing that long next year I will have soaker hoses and lot smaller garden



Drip tape is easy to install, reusable and gets the water fight to the plants with very little waste. 

We use drip tape on 6" and 2' spacing between emitters depending on what types of plants were watering.

I use water out of our pond most of the time.


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Finaly got good rain last night over two inch’s sure did soak in normally would have puddles in yard for couple days none this morning that’s how. Dry it’s been.Hope it helps garden.my zuccines just about stopped producing and early girl tomatoes are one third the size plants should be but loaded with 20 to 30 tomatoes but getting ripe lots smaller same with mountain fresh should get ripe size of softball there loaded but getting ripe at 2 inch’s and some blossom end rot and sun scaled from heat and lack of leaf cover.Maybe this rain will help but think it’s two late


I didn't think mountain fresh was supposed to get any bigger than baseball size?


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> I didn't think mountain fresh was supposed to get any bigger than baseball size?


I don’t know I planted 12 two years ago and they were mostly size of softball and perfect round like softball really good for eating but canners making sauce said had to boil down a lot.for eating best ones I ever had.My causin said there real good for making juice.Michigan garner said if it real hot and dry tomatoes tend to get ripe smaller.The small ones I’ve been getting are good eating.but one out of five have blossom end rot or sun scaled


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> I don’t know I planted 12 two years ago and they were mostly size of softball and perfect round like softball really good for eating but canners making sauce said had to boil down a lot.for eating best ones I ever had.My causin said there real good for making juice.Michigan garner said if it real hot and dry tomatoes tend to get ripe smaller.The small ones I’ve been getting are good eating.but one out of five have blossom end rot or sun scaled


Mine are a little smaller than baseball size, if they really are mountain fresh. They're the right shape.

Got a random sampling today. Pickles, zucchini, Jalapeño, sweet pepper, Okra, tomato... and an unfortunate swallowtail that got into a bucket with rainwater.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

I’ve gotten a few pickles and jalapeños from the garden. Wife has to pick her beans today or tomorrow.


----------



## sureshot006

My beans got some sort of disease and I didn't bother with them so I think they're about done even if alive. Gave me a few good side dishes. Going to make more room for them next summer.


----------



## Kennybks

jiggin is livin said:


> I water out of the pond with a pump. I’d need 400ft of hose to reach from the barn.


Sprinkler or shallow well pump I'm guessing? My pond is mere feet from my garden, but I have to use 150' of extention cord to power it.

30amp cords 100' aren't cheap.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Kennybks said:


> Sprinkler or shallow well pump I'm guessing? My pond is mere feet from my garden, but I have to use 150' of extention cord to power it.
> 
> 30amp cords 100' aren't cheap.


I use an old sump pump I have had for years. Used to use it for an old duck pond. 

I have power out by the dock, so that helps. Gotta put in another power access for where I want to put the big fountain. Them sumbitches are $$$$.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Mine are a little smaller than baseball size, if they really are mountain fresh. They're the right shape.
> 
> Got a random sampling today. Pickles, zucchini, Jalapeño, sweet pepper, Okra, tomato... and an unfortunate swallowtail that got into a bucket with rainwater.
> 
> View attachment 846431
> 
> View attachment 846430





sureshot006 said:


> Mine are a little smaller than baseball size, if they really are mountain fresh. They're the right shape.
> 
> Got a random sampling today. Pickles, zucchini, Jalapeño, sweet pepper, Okra, tomato... and an unfortunate swallowtail that got into a bucket with rainwater.
> 
> View attachment 846431
> 
> View attachment 846430


I just look up mountain fresh on tablet said large tomatoe three and half inch’s and 10 ounces know my causin next to me planted 60 last year most were big maybe ours aren’t mountain but I think the weather is reason,they say when real hot and dry they ripen lot smaller but I’ve been eating them and they taste real good.I do notice skin is little tofer


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> I just look up mountain fresh on tablet said large tomatoe three and half inch’s and 10 ounces know my causin next to me planted 60 last year most were big maybe ours aren’t mountain but I think the weather is reason,they say when real hot and dry they ripen lot smaller but I’ve been eating them and they taste real good.I do notice skin is little tofer


I had what I think is beefsteak today, sliced with a little salt... delicious!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

retired dundo said:


> I tried watering every 3 days but it take 2hours to hold nozzle at base of plants for one minute and that’s not enough and it kills me standing that long next year I will have soaker hoses and lot smaller garden


I put a sprinkler system in mine.


----------



## retired dundo

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I put a sprinkler system in mine.


I just water base of plants don’t like to get leaves wet


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

retired dundo said:


> I just water base of plants don’t like to get leaves wet


Got wet yesterday in the rain.
I don’t seem to have a problem with top watering. Rain does the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got wet yesterday in the rain.
> I don’t seem to have a problem with top watering. Rain does the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Can’t do nothing about rain.But I don’t like to get them wet that’s why when it allways real humid you have better chance of getting blight and other desease


----------



## jiggin is livin

retired dundo said:


> Can’t do nothing about rain.But I don’t like to get them wet that’s why when it allways real humid you have better chance of getting blight and other desease


Agree. I base water too. Soaker hoses would be best, but they get expensive fast. I just mound up the dirt around where I did the hole for the plant. Usually about a foot diameter so I can fill those with the house with no nozzle on it. Doesn’t take long and then it soaks in as I’m moving on. Best way I’ve found so far. Eventually I’ll have soaked hoses on a water timer. Drip irrigation even better.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Finally got to get out and pick. I made @sfw1960 pickle brine a couple days ago anticipating the harvest. I got 16qts of dill garlic and a couple QTs and PTs of bread and butter done last night. Have almost 2 gallons of brine left for more. I did some just dill and garlic, a couple with jalapeños (only had a couple ready), and a couple with some Cajun seasoning in it (why not?). We’re to the point of picking every other day or so now. She’s loaded, just gotta keep up on what’s ripe. The first watermelon was amazing and didn’t last the night. When the tomatoes start popping we’re gonna be swimming in them. Had to prop up the cages with rods they are so loaded. The pics where before it was all sorted out. Finally took some pictures.


----------



## retired dundo

jiggin is livin said:


> Finally got to get out and pick. I made @sfw1960 pickle brine a couple days ago anticipating the harvest. I got 16qts of dill garlic and a couple QTs and PTs of bread and butter done last night. Have almost 2 gallons of brine left for more. I did some just dill and garlic, a couple with jalapeños (only had a couple ready), and a couple with some Cajun seasoning in it (why not?). We’re to the point of picking every other day or so now. She’s loaded, just gotta keep up on what’s ripe. The first watermelon was amazing and didn’t last the night. When the tomatoes start popping we’re gonna be swimming in them. Had to prop up the cages with rods they are so loaded. The pics where before it was all sorted out. Finally took some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 846575
> View attachment 846576
> 
> View attachment 846577
> 
> View attachment 846578
> 
> View attachment 846579
> 
> View attachment 846580
> 
> View attachment 846581


Every thing looks great


----------



## sureshot006

jiggin is livin said:


> Finally got to get out and pick. I made @sfw1960 pickle brine a couple days ago anticipating the harvest. I got 16qts of dill garlic and a couple QTs and PTs of bread and butter done last night. Have almost 2 gallons of brine left for more. I did some just dill and garlic, a couple with jalapeños (only had a couple ready), and a couple with some Cajun seasoning in it (why not?). We’re to the point of picking every other day or so now. She’s loaded, just gotta keep up on what’s ripe. The first watermelon was amazing and didn’t last the night. When the tomatoes start popping we’re gonna be swimming in them. Had to prop up the cages with rods they are so loaded. The pics where before it was all sorted out. Finally took some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 846575
> View attachment 846576
> 
> View attachment 846577
> 
> View attachment 846578
> 
> View attachment 846579
> 
> View attachment 846580
> 
> View attachment 846581


You may have made the brine but thou shalt not slice the pickles with his recipe.

My recipe is very similar to his but when I slice them to spears they get a bit too salty, and I like salt. If you don't mind, let us know how they turn out for you.

My whole pickles in his recipe are still in a waiting period. I think I will break into them this weekend.


----------



## jiggin is livin

sureshot006 said:


> You may have made the brine but thou shalt not slice the pickles with his recipe.
> 
> My recipe is very similar to his but when I slice them to spears they get a bit too salty, and I like salt. If you don't mind, let us know how they turn out for you.
> 
> My whole pickles in his recipe are still in a waiting period. I think I will break into them this weekend.


Damn. I never do whole pickles. Lol


----------



## sureshot006

jiggin is livin said:


> Damn. I never do whole pickles. Lol


Ha, neither do I. I think the skin helps keep it from getting TOO strong inside.

I think they'll still be good... it's just that in my experience they were a bit "potent" as spears.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

retired dundo said:


> Can’t do nothing about rain.But I don’t like to get them wet that’s why when it allways real humid you have better chance of getting blight and other desease


I make sure plants are dry by evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Plumman

The little masked bandits got me again! Its been a few years since the last time they got me. At least they left me 15 ears. Hope they've had their fill and leave my late crop alone when its ready in about 15 - 20 days. Between the deer, raccoons and blossom end rot it's turning out to be a less than bountiful harvest 😡


----------



## Kennybks

Anybody near Ortonville would be interested in eggplant or beans, dm me.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Wife ended up canning 7 quarts of beans yesterday and I just did two more quarts of pickles.


----------



## Kennybks




----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 846958


Very nice. Mine always looked like a pole with a bunch of 1/4" marbles lol


----------



## Team Camo

Wife did up some bread and butters today.


----------



## Team Camo

Also she has been on a roll today. Made up some creamy cucumber salad. Also currently still working on zucchini bread. Told her she's going way overboard. As we wake up at 3:00 a.m. for work LOL. My contribution for the day is not garden related but it's a smoked pork loin.


----------



## retired dundo

Team Camo said:


> Also she has been on a roll today. Made up some creamy cucumber salad. Also currently still working on zucchini bread. Told her she's going way overboard. As we wake up at 3:00 a.m. for work LOL. My contribution for the day is not garden related but it's a smoked pork loin.
> View attachment 847000
> View attachment 847001
> View attachment 847002


Making me hungary


----------



## Radar420

Friday's haul










Sunday's haul










Garden is starting to put out - got zukes, cukes, sunsugar tomatoes, beans, and peas this weekend. 

The pepper plants are going gangbusters, tomatoes are taking forever to ripen but I've got some HUGE Brandywine and Big Rainbow, spaghetti squash are the size of mini footballs, and acorn squash are softball size. Watermelons need to get their @$$ in gear - have a bunch but the biggest is about the size of a baseball.

I had a sunsugar and yellow pear tomato plant get so big they pulled over the cage and I had to support with rebar. If I was to straighten out the branches on the yellow pear it's gotta be close to 10ft.


----------



## Team Camo

Another thing to do with zucchini. Wife came up with this online somewhere. Air fried parmesan zucchini chips tasty.


----------



## Fishindeer

Great harvest after being gone for 6 days. Many were overgrown.Finally getting some tomatoes lots of cucumbers, yellow squash, zucchini peppers and eggplant. Some surprise plants lemon cucumber look like little yellow melons. Did not







know I planted them. Taste like regular cukes.


----------



## Fishindeer

Some going on the grill now alongside some chicken breasts. Gotta love fresh grilled veggies.


----------



## Kennybks

Yesterday morning I looked outside and was shocked to see that I had left the garden gate open. I figured something would take full advantage of this.

Immediately noticed a good grooming of the carrots tops. Then saw some beans had been chowed on, swiss chard, and tomatoes were hit pretty good. 

Cripes, could have been a lot worse. Got lucky it was just one deer. She only stepped off the fabric once where I could see her tracks.

Note to self: CLOSE THE DAMN GATE!


----------



## sureshot006




----------



## Fishindeer

Kennybks said:


> Yesterday morning I looked outside and was shocked to see that I had left the garden gate open. I figured something would take full advantage of this.
> 
> Immediately noticed a good grooming of the carrots tops. Then saw some beans had been chowed on, swiss chard, and tomatoes were hit pretty good.
> 
> Cripes, could have been a lot worse. Got lucky it was just one deer. She only stepped off the fabric once where I could see her tracks.
> 
> Note to self: CLOSE THE DAMN GATE!


Maybe a smart deer figured out how to open it. Don’t admit anything.


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> Yesterday morning I looked outside and was shocked to see that I had left the garden gate open. I figured something would take full advantage of this.
> 
> Immediately noticed a good grooming of the carrots tops. Then saw some beans had been chowed on, swiss chard, and tomatoes were hit pretty good.
> 
> Cripes, could have been a lot worse. Got lucky it was just one deer. She only stepped off the fabric once where I could see her tracks.
> 
> Note to self: CLOSE THE DAMN GATE!


She was waiting in the weeds, watching for her opportunity.


----------



## sureshot006

Mixed Jalapeños. Gonna make some XL poppers


----------



## sureshot006

Burpee "Big guy" Jalapeño for those interested. The plants grow very healthy and pods are huge.


----------



## Kennybks

sureshot006 said:


> Burpee "Big guy" Jalapeño for those interested. The plants grow very healthy and pods are huge.
> 
> View attachment 847685


I know I took a picture, but can't seem to find it. We had a double-embrio jalapeno. Large size, but double width. First one I'd ever grown.

We cut it open and two seed pod clusters


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> I know I took a picture, but can't seem to find it. We had a double-embrio jalapeno. Large size, but double width. First one I'd ever grown.
> 
> We cut it open and two seed pod clusters


Ha! That's awesome. I get conjoined twins in squash pretty often but never peppers.


----------



## jimbo

The good sister...
My sister came over today to hang out with my wife and her girl friend and lounge in the pool.
I took off and went shooting.
My sister noticed I had a lot of weed in my garden. So she weeded it.
Dang ! It looks nice.
Since the deer took my beans twice, I kind of said screw it.
Love my baby sister

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

ReallyBigFish said:


> Canned 5 quarts of beans and 5 quarts and one pint of pickles today.


Nice looking tomatoes .Still shock how small my mountain fresh but since we got good rain last week there getting bigger they are suppose to be 8wto 10 ounces and perfect round like early girls but those are smaller to.Think Iam going to say hell with garden and tell people if they want pick your own and just pick for myself for eating.Time to spend my time getting ready for hunting


----------



## brewster

sureshot006 said:


> It's Jalapeño stuffed with cream cheese and cheddar, then wrap with bacon.
> 
> I think next time I might try filling them with a crab stuffing and top off with a shrimp.



I usually put ground up smokey links in cheese mix.


----------



## sureshot006

brewster said:


> I usually put ground up smokey links in cheese mix.


Yep have had it that way, too. Pretty much the same but just mix it up with a "tube" of Jimmy Dean.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

I picked a peck of pickles just now.


----------



## sureshot006

They must be cooling at a very consistent rate. Heard 5 pop within about 30 seconds. First batch from a handful of plants. Boiled them down maybe 2/3 from starting level.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Ended up with five quarts of pickles. Good stuff


----------



## sureshot006

ReallyBigFish said:


> View attachment 848949
> Ended up with five quarts of pickles. Good stuff


Excuse my pickle ignorance... albino pickles?


----------



## ReallyBigFish

sureshot006 said:


> Excuse my picked ignorance... albino pickles?


Lol. It’s a variety from Johnny’s seeds. Called salt and pepper pickle. They’re amazing for pickling. So crunchy.


----------



## Plumman

Pulled the yellow onions yesterday as most of the stalks have fallen over. Red onions as still standing tall. Will give the yellows a week or so to dry then put them down in the cellar. Onions were about the only crop that was better than normal this year.


----------



## motoscoota

Plumman said:


> View attachment 849062
> Pulled the yellow onions yesterday as most of the stalks have fallen over. Red onions as still standing tall. Will give the yellows a week or so to dry then put them down in the cellar. Onions were about the only crop that was better than normal this year.


Oh boy, those are gorgeous!
The onions is to flavor as the foundation is to a building!


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Got a few jars of Cherry Tomato Jam this morning


----------



## Kennybks

Gender reveal party.


----------



## Plumman

Retiredontheriver said:


> Got a few jars of Cherry Tomato Jam this morning
> View attachment 849166


Theres an idea! Was just debating what to do with all of our cherry tomatos. Still have plenty of canned tomato soup from last year so the jam will be something to try. Is it a sweet tasting jam or more like a salsa?


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Plumman said:


> Theres an idea! Was just debating what to do with all of our cherry tomatos. Still have plenty of canned tomato soup from last year so the jam will be something to try. Is it a sweet tasting jam or more like a salsa?


Sweet. I put a little heat in mine. Goes great on burgers!


----------



## Kennybks

Looking like 16 pts salsa.

Roasted chilies and lots of jalapeno peppers.


----------



## sureshot006

Just checking out the harvest.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Just checking out the harvest.
> 
> View attachment 849457
> 
> View attachment 849456
> 
> View attachment 849458


 looks like he likes it


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> looks like he likes it


He's a very curious kid!


----------



## Mike

Volunteer tomatillo









Beefsteak









Volunteer - maybe a Green Zebra


----------



## Mike

Volunteer Sun Sugar









Wild pear is loaded this year. Pretty much inedible, but the deer like them









Bartlett Pear planted four years ago.


----------



## stickman1978

Yard food. Venison tenderloin and beans.


----------



## sureshot006

Besides birds... what eats tomatoes? Were not like this last evening. Never saw a rabbit eat a mater but kinda looks like it?


----------



## snortwheeze

Starting to turn pretty  we've got 2 tomato plants out front and some cucumbers as well. Pickle cuckes and big ones. Been eating 2 cucumbers a day and still gotta give em away.


----------



## Mike

sureshot006 said:


> Besides birds... what eats tomatoes? Were not like this last evening. Never saw a rabbit eat a mater but kinda looks like it?
> 
> View attachment 849808
> 
> View attachment 849809


Squirrels, chipmunks


----------



## sureshot006

Mike said:


> Squirrels, chipmunks


Too high off the ground without breaking the vine for squirrel. Too much eaten for a monk's cheeks and belly. But I suppose possible! Have not seen one since i took care of a few in June.


----------



## sureshot006

I take that back... the one vine was previously damaged. Could have weighed it down without new damage. Squirrel is possible


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> I take that back... the one vine was previously damaged. Could have weighed it down without new damage. Squirrel is possible


Deers especially grape I allways plant about 8 grapes on edge and they would come every night and really not damage the plant have apple tree 30 feet away had 2 cameras and they allways went for tomatoes first but it’s year not many tomatoes.When baiting was legal all I use for my cameras in august and September for cameras was tomatoes .


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Deers especially grape I allways plant about 8 grapes on edge and they would come every night and really not damage the plant have apple tree 30 feet away had 2 cameras and they allways went for tomatoes first but it’s year not many tomatoes.When baiting was legal all I use for my cameras in august and September for cameras was tomatoes .


Definitely not deer in my case.


----------



## stickman1978

Them big old caterpillars can do some damage but them look like an animal. Skunk, racoon, woodchuck. May be time for a camera.


----------



## sureshot006

stickman1978 said:


> Them big old caterpillars can do some damage but them look like an animal. Skunk, racoon, woodchuck. May be time for a camera.


I had a big ol woodchuck under the deck a few years ago. He has since passed on... Will have to check around the fence for evidence of entry. Maybe I will set up a camera for a few days.


----------



## sureshot006

The good old days nearly 10 yrs ago. I miss that bucket. Must have blown out of the boat. Even had a padded lid. Simple things lol


----------



## TK81

sureshot006 said:


> Besides birds... what eats tomatoes? Were not like this last evening. Never saw a rabbit eat a mater but kinda looks like it?
> 
> View attachment 849808
> 
> View attachment 849809


Chupacabra.

Seriously though, check this out:


----------



## sureshot006

TK81 said:


> Chupacabra.
> 
> Seriously though, check this out:
> 
> View attachment 849826


Very cool what wasps do! I ain't got no grenade shaped turds around the plants. A few years back I let the worms get big. It's odd, but I don't get them very often. Every 4 or 5 yrs I'd say.


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> Besides birds... what eats tomatoes


Just about everything it seems. Something is eating my fully green ones.


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> Just about everything it seems. Something is eating my fully green ones.


I've had birds, mice, chipmunks, hornworm... none really appeared like this. Maybe it's the neighbor lady lol


----------



## Kennybks

When I left the gate open a couple weeks back, that exactly what they looked like. You're 100% sure deer can't intrude? 

Like the old saying when pigs fly...


----------



## 84_mcbeaver




----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> When I left the gate open a couple weeks back, that exactly what they looked like. You're 100% sure deer can't intrude?
> 
> Like the old saying when pigs fly...


I'm positive there has not been a deer in my vinyl fenced yard in the middle of a sub.


----------



## Kennybks

Last year we only wanted one cabbiage plant, so planting just one was the plan. We planned to harvest it after a weekend trip. When we returned the plant had been half devoured. Caged and no sign of entry. 

Later that morning we noticed several starlings were pecking it. Like I didn't already hate starlings. Only thing they touched.


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> Last year we only wanted one cabbiage plant, so planting just one was the plan. We planned to harvest it after a weekend trip. When we returned the plant had been half devoured. Caged and no sign of entry.
> 
> Later that morning we noticed several starlings were pecking it. Like I didn't already hate starlings. Only thing they touched.


My pest is a woodchuck. Found the access point and then I saw him this morning. I had him in the crosshairs of the .22 cal springer and was squeezing when something spooked it. It's a young one a little larger than a fat squirrel.


----------



## Fishindeer

Plumman said:


> View attachment 849062
> Pulled the yellow onions yesterday as most of the stalks have fallen over. Red onions as still standing tall. Will give the yellows a week or so to dry then put them down in the cellar. Onions were about the only crop that was better than normal this year.


Is there any problem of leaving them in the ground if the stalks have fallen? Mine are all down now too.


----------



## sureshot006

If "Chuck" comes under the fence again he's gonna be sorry...

He ate at least 10 ripe tomatoes in the last 2 days. To make it worse he didn't finish them. He would rather eat half and then move to the next.


----------



## Fishindeer

Great harvest of veggies today. Cukes are slowing down but tomato are ripe and ready to make some freezer juice.


----------



## Kennybks

sureshot006 said:


> If "Chuck" comes under the fence again he's gonna be sorry...
> 
> He ate at least 10 ripe tomatoes in the last 2 days. To make it worse he didn't finish them. He would rather eat half and then move to the next.


Conibear?


----------



## Fishindeer

sureshot006 said:


> If "Chuck" comes under the fence again he's gonna be sorry...
> 
> He ate at least 10 ripe tomatoes in the last 2 days. To make it worse he didn't finish them. He would rather eat half and then move to the next.


I’ve got a chuck or two around my yard but fortunately they don’t seem to bother the garden. Garden is fenced but not well enough, keeps the deer out but I get some rabbits in to it. Wood chucks raised heck with parents non- fenced garden while I was a kid.


----------



## sureshot006

Fishindeer said:


> I’ve got a chuck or two around my yard but fortunately they don’t seem to bother the garden. Garden is fenced but not well enough, keeps the deer out but I get some rabbits in to it. Wood chucks raised heck with parents non- fenced garden while I was a kid.


My whole yard is fenced but he comes in under it. The neighbor's yard drops down about 4" from mine so I'm always filling holes along the fence.

The only reasonable way to keep chucks out of my way is to kill em.


----------



## motoscoota

TK81 said:


> Chupacabra.
> 
> Seriously though, check this out:
> 
> View attachment 849826


I know you've got internet too, but in case you're still wondering those are parasitic wasp cocoons that will feed on the horn worm.

Is this a Michigan picture?


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> My whole yard is fenced but he comes in under it. The neighbor's yard drops down about 4" from mine so I'm always filling holes along the fence.
> 
> The only reasonable way to keep chucks out of my way is to kill em.


Or a good dog.UI had a German wire hair griffon she love killing them I got 3 acres surrounded by large ditch lots of brush and fields behind.I could leave her lose all day she woul never leave property or go on road.she was allowed to go in neighbors pond she would go pall time until ice.She never chase them but would go around and sneak up on them.One day me and friend sitting on patio and they saw one by ditch 70yds away.They said what’s wrong with dog she’s going other way I said watch she went around neighbors pond and snuck thrudidch ground hog didn’t know what hit him within two minutes she drop bloody mess on my friend lap.neighbors wanted two borrow her for day when they had problems she was known as the wood chuck killer they love her


----------



## sureshot006

At least it's been leaving my okra alone.


----------



## Fishindeer

sureshot006 said:


> At least it's been leaving my okra alone.
> 
> View attachment 850146


Can’t say I’ve ever tried Okra. Looks good though.


----------



## sureshot006

Fishindeer said:


> Can’t say I’ve ever tried Okra. Looks good though.


Last year I grew it for sh**s and grins. Planted more this year.


----------



## Kennybks

sureshot006 said:


> Last year I grew it for sh**s and grins. Planted more this year.


We're getting quite a few okra for no taller the plants. Been an odd year for okra. Took forever to break a foot tall. Some of the very lately placed are over 4' - 5', whereas the plants I started from seed are only 2-3'. But all are producing good pods. I hope they keep flowering and producing through September. 

We did gumbo last week and a couple of fish and fried okra meals. Absolutely delicious!


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> We're getting quite a few okra for no taller the plants. Been an odd year for okra. Took forever to break a foot tall. Some of the very lately placed are over 4' - 5', whereas the plants I started from seed are only 2-3'. But all are producing good pods. I hope they keep flowering and producing through September.
> 
> We did gumbo last week and a couple of fish and fried okra meals. Absolutely delicious!


My Okra plants last year were about 6' tall when I chopped them down. This year they're much shorter but more... "bushy" and stocky. Thing is, I planted 9 and only 3 are decent size. The others are still tiny, as in maybe 10-15" tall.


----------



## Dish7

Check these out. It's called "Kellogs Breakfast." Never heard of them until watching some YouTube tomato videos last winter. Decided to try them. Great taste and very smooth and meaty. I will make room for these going forward. Anyone else grow these?


----------



## Kennybks

Dish7 said:


> Check these out. It's called "Kellogs Breakfast." Never heard of them until watching some YouTube tomato videos last winter. Decided to try them. Great taste and very smooth and meaty. I will make room for these going forward. Anyone else grow these?
> View attachment 850210
> 
> 
> View attachment 850211


Have not tried those, but very much enjoyed these last season. Mary Reynold's Orange Tomato


----------



## Fishindeer

Turned my basket of ripe tomatoes into 14 quarts of Tomato juice. Gotta Let it cool a bit before putting the lids on then







in the freezer. That’s enough for us this year the rest of the tomatoes for eating and give away.


----------



## Dish7

Kennybks said:


> Have not tried those, but very much enjoyed these last season. Mary Reynold's Orange Tomato


Looks very similar.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Made some pickle cherry tomatoes this morning. Haven't tried before.


----------



## motoscoota

Dish7 said:


> Check these out. It's called "Kellogs Breakfast." Never heard of them until watching some YouTube tomato videos last winter. Decided to try them. Great taste and very smooth and meaty. I will make room for these going forward. Anyone else grow these?
> View attachment 850210
> 
> 
> View attachment 850211


The Kellog forest is across the street from me. Any chance this is a variety for this area?
Hoping
The blight got me super bad this year - first time I've seen it.


----------



## Dish7

motoscoota said:


> The Kellog forest is across the street from me. Any chance this is a variety for this area?
> Hoping
> The blight got me super bad this year - first time I've seen it.


From Google. 

Kellogg's Breakfast Tomato is *an heirloom, open-pollinated tomato variety that originated in West Virginia and was later given its name by a gardener in Michigan*. It was given the name “breakfast tomato” due to the bright orange color of the delicious flesh and juice.Aug 21, 2021


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Put up a half gallon, 7 quarts and a pint of pickles and the wife did nine jelly jars of mixed veggies for the baby yesterday. As long as it stays warm looks like we will get one more good picking of beans. Tomatoes are way behind. And if the tomatillos don’t get moving we will only get a few. Pickles have been consistently strong this year. Picking almost
Daily.


----------



## sureshot006

Caught a non target species. Young opossom.


----------



## stickman1978

What are people seeing for sweet corn prices? I have up to 8 dollar a dozen. Was going by Morgan Composting on M10 they had it for 4 dollars a dozen. Made that stop.


----------



## sureshot006

$3.50 for what you can stuff in a bag at the local place. Usually over a dozen. Cheaper if you get there near close.


----------



## deagansdad1

Retiredontheriver said:


> View attachment 850220
> Made some pickle cherry tomatoes this morning. Haven't tried before.


Please let us know! My son loves tomatoes may have to try this

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

Retiredontheriver said:


> View attachment 850220
> Made some pickle cherry tomatoes this morning. Haven't tried before.


Is this same brine recipe as say, dill pickles? Minus the dill?

I'm not up on my herbs. Is that rosemary or thyme or what?


----------



## sureshot006

Since the opossum was lucky enough to find the live trap, my son decided we should let him go. It immediately ran for the neighbors landscaping. My son says it went into his garage... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Brine leans more towards a sweet flavor instead of dill. Still has vinegar and garlic. That is rosemary. I have a jar in the fridge waiting for the flavor to develop. I'll let ya know how they come out.


----------



## motoscoota

Retiredontheriver said:


> Brine leans more towards a sweet flavor instead of dill. Still has vinegar and garlic. That is rosemary. I have a jar in the fridge waiting for the flavor to develop. I'll let ya know how they come out.


May I ask, did you grow the rosemary? We did a patch of it last year. Winter killed it. We were hoping a ton of mulch would keep the roots alive, but not so much.

We're I grew up it was living all over. My parents would send me out to collect some anytime a bird was heading for the webber


----------



## ReallyBigFish

motoscoota said:


> May I ask, did you grow the rosemary? We did a patch of it last year. Winter killed it. We were hoping a ton of mulch would keep the roots alive, but not so much.
> 
> We're I grew up it was living all over. My parents would send me out to collect some anytime a bird was heading for the webber


My wife actually brought ours in the house in a pot last winter and it made it. Replanted it and it’s about 2’ tall now. Imagine she’ll keep doing that.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

I planted it in the garden with my tomatoes. It has done pretty well. I've never grew herbs until this year so I'm kinda new at it. I think next year I will put my herbs in pots and keep out on the deck. Maybe I should try and transplant and keep indoors this winter.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

My wife has four 2'x3' planter boxes on the deck. We dedicate them strictly to herbs. She dries them with dehydrator. We haven't had to buy any in awhile. She pulls the thyme and rosemary in for the winter. Basil and a few others just don't make it I guess.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

ReallyBigFish said:


> My wife has four 2'x3' planter boxes on the deck. We dedicate them strictly to herbs. She dries them with dehydrator. We haven't had to buy any in awhile. She pulls the thyme and rosemary in for the winter. Basil and a few others just don't make it I guess.


I have been dehydrating some of the herbs. My wife had me cut up and put some in ice cubes. Her mother used to do it that way. You put the cube of herbs in whatever your cooking.


----------



## sureshot006

Retiredontheriver said:


> I have been dehydrating some of the herbs. My wife had me cut up and put some in ice cubes. Her mother used to do it that way. You put the cube of herbs in whatever your cooking.


I did that with mint the summer my wife liked mojitos lol


----------



## Retiredontheriver

deagansdad1 said:


> Please let us know! My son loves tomatoes may have to try this
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


They turned out pretty good. I have included the link to the recipe I used.








Pickled Cherry Tomatoes


Preserve the flavors of summer by making pickled cherry tomatoes in the refrigerator.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Picked 10 gallons of apples yesterday. Started working on applesauce.


----------



## Kennybks

Retiredontheriver said:


> They turned out pretty good. I have included the link to the recipe I used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickled Cherry Tomatoes
> 
> 
> Preserve the flavors of summer by making pickled cherry tomatoes in the refrigerator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thespruceeats.com


This would probably be good with okra too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TK81

Kennybks said:


> Last year we only wanted one cabbiage plant, so planting just one was the plan. We planned to harvest it after a weekend trip. When we returned the plant had been half devoured. Caged and no sign of entry.
> 
> Later that morning we noticed several starlings were pecking it. Like I didn't already hate starlings. Only thing they touched.





sureshot006 said:


> My pest is a woodchuck. Found the access point and then I saw him this morning. I had him in the crosshairs of the .22 cal springer and was squeezing when something spooked it. It's a young one a little larger than a fat squirrel.


I had two plots this year. Woodchucks took out all my cabbage and my spinach out by the barn, and the little green worms (cabbage loopers?) took out all my cabbage, my broccoli, and appears to have chewed up a good bit of my brussel sprouts as well up by the house. Go on vacation for a week and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## TK81

motoscoota said:


> I know you've got internet too, but in case you're still wondering those are parasitic wasp cocoons that will feed on the horn worm.
> 
> Is this a Michigan picture?


Yep, I actually have another hook worm host I was looking at this morning. He is still moving, but won't be for long.

*







*


A lot better control than me out there trying to find the hookworms. Though the bass in the backyard pond are probably sad.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

TK81 said:


> I had two plots this year. Woodchucks took out all my cabbage and my spinach out by the barn, and the little green worms (cabbage loopers?) took out all my cabbage, my broccoli, and appears to have chewed up a good bit of my brussel sprouts as well up by the house. Go on vacation for a week and all hell breaks loose.


I put dill in with my cabbage this year. Have not had any cabbage worms. Not sure if that is the reason but I will be planting dill again next year.


----------



## Kennybks

Retiredontheriver said:


> I put dill in with my cabbage this year. Have not had any cabbage worms. Not sure if that is the reason but I will be planting dill again next year.


Cabbage white Pieris rapae - Google Search

At my small garden, these critters showed up much later than normal. Pleasantly surprised as when they did show up, I was pretty much completely done with cabbiage harvesting.

Not sure why, but I am thankful. 
Disclaimer: They're prolific now, a dozen frolicking around looks like big snowflakes. 

We had a leftover cabbiage that I stuck in an obscure place by itself. It was very slow to grow. When it finally decided to live, it got hit by the larvae. I sprayed it with CaptJack and it rebounded. We're about to pick it.


----------



## Kennybks

About 25 tomatillos and a dozen Jalapeño some onion, cilantro and garlic. All roasted and ground.

Very tasty, maybe a bit hot.

Ok, wowser.


----------



## Radar420

Garden is really starting to put out...


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Canning day today. So far we've done 10 pints of salsa and 10 quarts of tomatoes. We've also frozen about 20 lbs of green and yellow beans and had too many zucchini to count. Onions and potatoes and carrots all did really well this year I've been too busy to dig em up. Squash all over the place but we've only picked a few so far.


----------



## cwk33041

Should have planted more


----------



## Plumman

Fishindeer said:


> Is there any problem of leaving them in the ground if the stalks have fallen? Mine are all down now too.


One year I didn't pull them until the tops had fallen over and turned brown. When I pulled them alot of the onions were getting soft spots on them and I ended up having to pitch almost half the crop. So now I pull the onions when better then half of the onion stalks have fallen over and still abit green. I just cut the stalks off and let them dry for about a week to 10 days before storing.


----------



## sureshot006

Don't seem to have a problem this year with the few onions I planted but in the past I had tiny white "maggots" eating them at the root. What are they and can they be prevented?


----------



## Plumman

sureshot006 said:


> Don't seem to have a problem this year with the few onions I planted but in the past I had tiny white "maggots" eating them at the root. What are they and can they be prevented?


I think they are the larval stage of the onion fly. Not sure how to prevent them.


----------



## Plumman

Had the wife use the all the cherry tomatoes we couldnt eat fresh for her tomato soup while I packed and canned the saurkraut. Our cabbage heads were a little small this year so was only able to get about 3/4 of a 5gal. Bucket of kraut this year. Experimented by using pickling salt instead of kosher salt for the kraut. Does seem to give it a little different tasting sourness and no salty taste, which I like.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

I planted too many tomatoes. Mostly heirloom. There’s still so many getting ready, this is only the first batch this year. I’ll be giving more away than I can use. Made a spicy marinara with extra basil.


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickman1978

I think I have about 15 pumpkins. Most the size of basketballs.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Ok I’ve got a tomato plant taller than me. I’m 6’5” so it’s a big one. Doesn’t have one fruit on it. It’s had flowers but nothing. All the other plants have fruit. It’s by far the tallest one. My Serrano plants have no fruit too. Plenty of Anaheim, jalapeños and cherry peppers. I don’t get it.


----------



## stickman1978

ReallyBigFish said:


> Ok I’ve got a tomato plant taller than me. I’m 6’5” so it’s a big one. Doesn’t have one fruit on it. It’s had flowers but nothing. All the other plants have fruit. It’s by far the tallest one. My Serrano plants have no fruit too. Plenty of Anaheim, jalapeños and cherry peppers. I don’t get it.


Thats odd for a tomato not to have fruit.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Our garden sucked this year, I believe it was a combination of things. 
Poor soil ( not enough nutrients), and poor location.
Last year I moved the garden to a new spot in the yard and went with raised beds. Evidently I made a poor choice do to lack of sunlight (only half of the day),Da.
While everything grew ok last year this year was a bust. So its being moved to a full time sunny location and bringing in more dirt and manure plus expanding it a bit. 
Plus going to do a few more fruit trees.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Got our winters worth of onions and potatoes and carrots.


----------



## Kennybks

Getting a handful every 3 days. We'll take it.
Beans have quit for almost 6 weeks. Looked 2 days ago and noticed new flowers. Today they're loaded up with beans.

Still have 5 brussel sprouts to pick. Really large and plump this year. We got enough tomatilos to make 2 pts of salsa Verde which is awesome roasted with Chipotle and Serrano, garlic and cilantro.
Did 6 qts crock fermented dills from a recipe 120 yrs from a friend. Zucchini is still putting out, but really slow, which good cause we're terrible about letting them get too big.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Started water bath process with a steam canner. Seams to work ok. Have put up some stewed tomatoes and pickled okra.


----------



## D.Allred

reddog1 said:


> Because of back issues, I switched from the conventional garden to 6- 30 x 84 raised beds. The yields have been excellent and the weeding is pretty much non existent. They do need to be watered everyday but thats no an issue. I grow mostly carrots, peppers, tomatoes, and in one bed last season, onions and potatoes.
> View attachment 823139
> View attachment 823140
> View attachment 823142
> View attachment 823143
> View attachment 823145
> View attachment 823146
> View attachment 823149


I went to raised beds as well. It certainly helps with back issues and we haven't had any problems with deer or rabbits since we made the change.


----------



## retired dundo

Figure I will probaly cut mine down in cup please weeks before deer season.worst garden in 22 years my fault didn’t water or do much back to sore saving it for hunting,Neighbors around picked.35 gallons of tomatoes they usually get around.100 gallons that’s 60 plants and about 8 families.Next year only 16 tomatoes 8zuccinees and 20 peppers 6 cucumbers and bet I get lot more because hopefully I can take care of it.usually now everyone has all they await and when I pull tomatoes ground is covered with tomatoes and deers in it every night eating tomatoes


----------



## sureshot006

Radar420 said:


> I'm almost at the point I'm sick of tomatoes 😆. These are from this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 853262
> 
> View attachment 853263
> 
> 
> This Tabasco plant is loaded as well
> 
> View attachment 853267


I quit planting tobasco because they take forever to pick!!


----------



## Retiredontheriver

Just finished dehydrating some roasted okra. Has a good flavor. Should make a good treat in the deer blind.


----------



## sureshot006

Retiredontheriver said:


> Just finished dehydrating some roasted okra. Has a good flavor. Should make a good treat in the deer blind.
> View attachment 853393


How is the consistency? Seems like they'd be very crunchy.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

They are. They have a fried okra taste. I coated in oil and salt while roasting. Got the idea when I saw a package of crispy okra treats in the produce store. They are pretty good.


----------



## sureshot006

I have okra coming out my ears! Can't believe how fast they're producing.


----------



## Kennybks

Name these peppers...


Ok, top row are all poblanos, rather small, but they turned recently. 

Bottom right are anaheims. Left are bulldog paprika. First time trying them. Going to need to wait for a few more.


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 853740
> 
> Name these peppers...
> 
> 
> Ok, top row are all poblanos, rather small, but they turned recently.
> 
> Bottom right are anaheims. Left are bulldog paprika. First time trying them. Going to need to wait for a few more.


I'd not have guessed the poblano


----------



## Kennybks

Yeach, some o


sureshot006 said:


> I'd not have guessed the poblano


Right, most of my poblanos were huge. Had one unknown that flowered only in the last week. No peppers yet. I doubt this late it's going to.


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> Right, most of my poblanos were huge. Had one unknown that flowered only in the last week. No peppers yet. I doubt this late it's going to.


My late jalapeno are smaller and ripen faster. The peppers that ripen early and are small tend to have a fungus inside.


----------



## Kennybks

Our new to us tomato is the pomadora. Very large fruit, quit a few bearing double lobe, twice the size of other tomatoes on the same plant.

Tops have slope from the stem and that part tends to split and scab (similar to celebrity or beefsteak) but very meaty and great for slicing. 

Opalca we grew last year and have one plant this year that's just starting to give a few ripe. There's a lot of the plant though, enough to make a good batch of something. 

After all we've put up, we've given 3 bushels away to friends and neighbors. Very grateful for not having any hornworm this year. Blight of course has my plants foliage 90% dead.

I messed up not planting san Marzano.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Another salsa day. This is our 5th harvest of 30+ lb tomatoes. We are up to ~35 quarts canned and 30 pints of salsa. First batch with a habenaro today. I like the flavor of the cayenne more, and that's about the max heat tolerance for the boys, so they are the primary pepper in most batches. Hungarian wax and a few jalapeños make up the rest.


----------



## stickman1978

Going to have to try this next year. I was always a bush bean grower until my DIL bought some pole beans. Much easier on the back.


----------



## Fishndude

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 854475
> 
> 
> Going to have to try this next year. I was always a bush bean grower until my DIL bought some pole beans. Much easier on the back.


Sorry, but that sounds like an unholy mess to harvest. Since they didn't have wire fencing, or tomato cages, or fertilizer, I can see where it might make sense.


----------



## Radar420

Banner year for tomatoes I guess...


















Also, not sure why, but I've had a quite a few tomatoes with buttholes this year 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fishndude

Block's has really amazing tomatoes, right now. I canned 9 gallons yesterday, and they were so easy...... I have way too many super-hot peppers. I started smoking a bunch over the weekend, and will finish them today or tomorrow.


----------



## sureshot006

Fishndude said:


> Block's has really amazing tomatoes, right now. I canned 9 gallons yesterday, and they were so easy...... I have way too many super-hot peppers. I started smoking a bunch over the weekend, and will finish them today or tomorrow.


And they're relatively cheap right? And actually have flavor.

Growing your own is the best way to save $1.29 lol


----------



## Fishndude

Yes. They taste amazing. I actually kept out 4 of the most perfect tomatoes, just for slicing, and for a tomato/grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Looks like manually digging those borers out, then reaming the hollowed vine with a wire worked! A day or two later I followed up by pumping an epsom salt dilute of nearly 2 tablespoons per gallon through the worm holes. They all looked bad but the plants leaves and stems in the foreground were laying limp on the ground before hitting it with epsom. Barring any frost I may get another round of fresh zukes. I've trimmed yellow leaves off since.


----------



## Retiredontheriver

So the garden is winding down. Cold weather is coming! I have quite a few peppers still on the vine. I'm getting some late season green beans, and have enough Roma tomatoes for a few more jars of salsa. Started picking my butternut squash this morning. Quite a few are ready and will have several still on the vine. Over all its been a great year!


----------



## Kennybks

Retiredontheriver said:


> So the garden is winding down. Cold weather is coming! I have quite a few peppers still on the vine. I'm getting some late season green beans, and have enough Roma tomatoes for a few more jars of salsa. Started picking my butternut squash this morning. Quite a few are ready and will have several still on the vine. Over all its been a great year!
> View attachment 855104











Wth???


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 855109
> 
> Wth???


They must look like a barrel of huge d!cks lmao

I fixed it...


----------



## Retiredontheriver

They must thing my squash was to dirty so I cleaned them


----------



## Retiredontheriver

sureshot006 said:


> They must look like a barrel of huge d!cks lmao
> 
> I fixed it...


Thanks


----------



## sureshot006

Lmao it did it again!

Dang skin tones!


----------



## CHASINEYES

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 855109
> 
> Wth???


Holy smokes. I think you have 50 browsers at the ready.


----------



## stickman1978

Some baby potatoes.


----------



## sureshot006

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 855194
> 
> 
> Some baby potatoes.


Hey little spuddy!


----------



## Retiredontheriver

stickman1978 said:


> View attachment 855194
> 
> 
> Some baby potatoes.


Looks like a Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## CHASINEYES

They're calling for 39 here tonight. Hoping it doesn't frost or freeze. Looks like everything will be fine for another week or without it. Just picked my first green beans 2 days ago and have a number of small zucchini's growing on the vine. Potatoes foilage is still green. Peppers are loaded but most are too small for picking.


----------



## Kennybks

Stopped by a buddy's place and he shared a few hot peppers with me. Enough to taint a reservoir.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Just canned the last of the pickles, 2 quarts. Did my jalapeños too. Not happy with the harvest. Most too small. Canned 3 pints and one 1/2 pint.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Oh and we did 12 quarts of beets, 20 quarts of tomatoes and have applesauce in the crock pot cooking down for apple butter


----------



## retired dundo

Started cutting down garden yesterday will finish today hunting opens tommorow.Worst garden I’ve had in 22years my fault.Super dry never watered or spray or evan weeded after June.just wasn’t in mood this year to big for me.Next year lot smaller so I can take care of it


----------



## sureshot006

retired dundo said:


> Started cutting down garden yesterday will finish today hunting opens tommorow.Worst garden I’ve had in 22years my fault.Super dry never watered or spray or evan weeded after June.just wasn’t in mood this year to big for me.Next year lot smaller so I can take care of it


My tomatoes are still green and growing. Least I've ever done to them lol. Go figure.

Going to be putting a lot of green/orange tomatoes in the yard waste bins. Might even have to do it over 2 pick ups because they'll likely be heavy!


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> My tomatoes are still green and growing. Least I've ever done to them lol. Go figure.
> 
> Going to be putting a lot of green/orange tomatoes in the yard waste bins. Might even have to do it over 2 pick ups because they'll likely be heavy!


I never evan fertilizers them.just wasn’t into it heat and allergy’s just didn’t feel good in the humity older I get more I hate the heat use to love it when I was young punk


----------



## 6Speed

I saw frost this morning north of Ann Arbor. Looks like the 2022 garden season will be done soon. My wife's in a frenzy knowing it's time to move her plants in the basement soon...


----------



## CHASINEYES

Just finished picking the butternut and watermelon in case of a freeze. Still have 3 WM and a bowl full of early girls in the house. I'll let the frost take out the potatoe plants as I believe they're still growing. Swiss chard is ready for a meal. Green beans are on their own. Probably a good meals worth there. Peppers are still loaded with small peppers. Taking the chance with a couple small zukes. Plants look great but seeing a pollination problem and slow fruit growth.







Might just finish everything but potatoes this weekend.


----------



## Big Frank 25

sureshot006 said:


> My tomatoes are still green and growing. Least I've ever done to them lol. Go figure.
> 
> Going to be putting a lot of green/orange tomatoes in the yard waste bins. Might even have to do it over 2 pick ups because they'll likely be heavy!


Ripen Green Tomatoes Using Newspaper Wrap – Mother Earth News


----------



## Dish7

Who has time to bowhunt, lol.


----------



## Kennybks

Frost on the pumpkins this morning boys!


----------

